# [Delta Green] Operas and Avatars: Convergence



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Jacob Rook
Early October, 2005
Southern California*


 Jacob Rook stood outside his home in a pair of brown shorts and red and white Hawaiian shirt looking at his mailbox. A thick glass with ice and bourbon tinkled in his left hand. His mailbox was unusually full today. Junk mail, bills, and assorted correspondence, and a rectangular package. The package was wrapped in brown construction paper and about the size of a VCR tape. The address is written in a thick black marker. The return address is a P.O. box in Groversville, Tennessee. Groversville? Hmm, isn't that the place that has been a hot bed of UFO activity? But from everything he has seen and heard out of there had been nothing but crackpot ideas and faked videotapes and photographs.


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Richard Andrews
Early October, 2005
Washington, DC*

 It has been almost two months since the Highway 70 case and Agents Richard Andrews hands had just stopped shaking a week ago and those dreams..nightmares really had gone away as well. His body was healed as well just a few faint scars remained. 
 His partner Agent Solomon Brown and him had been working on a pretty mundane theft and smuggling ring and last weeks arrests had busted the whole operation wide open. Things had returned to normal. "Yeah right!" thought Andrews "When hell freezes over!"
 Andrews sat down and lit another cigarette. He began to thumb through today’s mail. "Bill, Bill, Junk, Junk, and...What the *CED*?" Richard stared at a white envelop with just the word _Andrews & Brown_ written on the front in a neat hand written cursive. No address, stamp, nothing!


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Solomon Brown
Early October, 2005
Washington DC*

 Solomon was working out hard at the local gym used by the FBI agents here in Washington. The gym had a contract with the government so it didn't cost Solomon a dime as long as he worked out on a regular bases. For the past half-hour or so he had been eyeing a pretty red head that was running on the treadmills just across the room. She had glanced his way a few times and even smiled once. Suddenly his cell phone rang. It was in is shorts pocket. Dang, I hope it isn't work. He had the day off.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2005)

Solomon smiles back, deciding to concentrate on pleasant things unless the phone forces his thoughts back to work.  _Hell, maybe it's just Mom.  Crap what day is it?  Her birthday is...okay, no, I got a few days left._  Pulling the phone out, the inbound number doesn't look like his mom's, though.  His smile wavers just a bit as he flips it open. "Solomon Brown..."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

Indeed it has been back to the old routine.  More paperwork, more inane phone calls, more of the glamorous life of an FBI agent that those TV producers never seem to capture in those "real crime" dramas.  Only real change is that Andrews has been spending more time at the shooting range, and keeping that service sidearm as clean as a whistle.  He considered Jujitsu, but for Christ's *CED*ing sake, that's no game for a guy pushing 50.  At least he's getting some sleep these days.  _That'll all come to an abrupt end,_ he thinks, _the day that....._

He picks up the letter and holds it up to the light, just like Brown would want him to.  "*CED*" he says, "here we go."  He puts the letter down, and calls Brown on his cel phone.  "Showtime, kid.  I've got a letter with your name on it.  And I'm not at the office.  Meet me at the Ruby Tuesday in North Arlington."  The banality of his life comes creeping back ever so slightly as he grabs his coat, his cigarettes, and his gun, and heads out the door.  And then, with letter in hand, it's gone.

(OOC- Solomon's a popular man today.  Did this letter come to my house or the office?  I'm assuming that it's my house, smoking, bills, etc.)


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Solomon*

 Solomon hears a series of clicks and then a woman's voice comes over the phone. "Mr. Brown. We have those opera tickets that you requested. I hope you enjoy the show." The line then goes dead.


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Solomon's a popular man today.  Did this letter come to my house or the office?  I'm assuming that it's my house, smoking, bills, etc.)




OOC: You are at home. It's a Saturday and you and Solomon are off today. You can give him a call. I bet you will find him at his Gym!


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

OOC: BTW! Welcome back! I missed you guys!


----------



## Rhialto (May 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jacob Rook
> Early October, 2005
> Southern California*
> 
> ...




Jacob stared at the package uneasily.  "So," he announced to no one in particular, "we have a package, about the size of a tape, sent from Groversville, the *CED*ing Loch Ness of America Flying Saucer activity.  There are only two reasonable conclusions--assuming you use the same definition of 'reasonable' that I do, which I freely admit is not often the case--A--This is a tape sent to me by one of my legions of fans, which originated in Groversville, or B--This is a bomb, sent to me by one of my legions of nonfans, which they would like me to think originated in Groversville."  He picks up the package carefully, then takes it to his car.  Assuming it doesn't explode, he drives into town, walks into the local cafe, orders an omelette, and after dousing it liberally with catsup, and eating it, opens the package.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2005)

"*CED*," Solomon breathes as he clicks the "End Call" button.  With a friendly nod to the redhead if she happens to be looking, he picks up his towel and head to the the locker room wiping his face and head.  He goes to call Andrews, but stops in the middle of dialing when the call from his partner comes in at the same time.  After listening for a moment, "Okay, Ruby Tuesdays, say, twenty minutes.  By the way, I got a call about two minutes ago saying those opera tickets we'd ordered came through; just in case you weren't sure."


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

 Inside the package is a VCR tape. It looks used and a white label on it has the words _American Idol_ crosssed out in pencil and the words _UFO, 9-12-05_ written under that. A typed letter comes with the tape. It says.

Mr. Rook,
 I thought you might find this interesting. Due to the controversy surrounding Groversville at the moment, I hope you would be more inclined to look at it without a biased point of view. 

A Fan.


----------



## Rhialto (May 24, 2005)

Jacob glances at the tape, then stands up, and darts out of the cafe, without paying his bill.  He quickly starts up his jeep, and drives over to _Something Bizarre_, a local video outlet specializing in the outre that happens to be run by his good "friend" Mark Orr.  Bursting through the door, Jacob waves the tape over his head.  "Mark, I have need of your VCR assembly in the pursuit of journalistic truth and excellence!  Also, has that copy of *Mondo Kane* I ordered come in?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: BTW! Welcome back! I missed you guys!



(OOC- Yes, I missed y'all too.  For weeks, my work day was incomplete without my mouse cursor constantly floating over the "Forum Jump-->Subscriptions-->Go!" button.  And on the off chance another game's post came up, I'd say, "Well, isn't that quaint." and casually consider posting.  Of course, posting to the O&A thread was like my second friggin' job.  But you knew that.  Let's have some *CED*ing fun!)


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Ruby Tuesday's 
Arlington, VA*

Solomon sits at a back booth in the resturant as Richard walks up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2005)

Solomon nods Andrews a greeting, but his expression is as dark as his skin.  He manages an ironic smile.  "So I'm suddrenly having a pretty *CED*-y day off. How 'bout you?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

"Check it out." says Andrews as he tosses the envelope, spinning through the air and across the table, landing neatly in front of Brown.  He conspicuously leaves his navy windbreaker on, and takes a seat.  As Brown notices that the letter is unopened, Andrews smirks and says, "Well, you didn't want me reading your mail, did you?"  He orders a beer, and says, "Do you really think that they got our addresses wrong?  Kinda weird."  He sips his beer and waits for Brown to do the honors.  His paranoia is starting to show again.


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

OOC: Dang! *hits self on head* I *CED*ing messed up on that. The letter is addressed _Andrews & Brown_! I need more caffine.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

(OOC- Well than *CED*, I'll open it myself.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2005)

Solomon watches intently as Andrews opens the envelope...


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Something Bizarre Video Store*

 Marks looks up from his Rolling Stone magazine. "Hey Rook! Sure there is a machine in the back. What do you have there? Another home video of Bigfoot? Man that was a riot! Some guy at a bachelor party in a gorilla suit! I still pull it out for a good laugh ever so often. And no *Mondo Kane* yet.


----------



## Rhialto (May 24, 2005)

"Supposedly UFO footage from Groversville from 'A Fan'.  But for all I know it's a video Cease and Desist declaration from Anna."  He shakes his hand.  "I knew I shouldn't have sent her Swan Lake posters packed inside her borscht..."  He goes into the back room and pops the tape into the VCR...


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Ruby Tuesday's 
Arlington, VA*

Inside the envelope is a letter and two airline tickets for Knoxville Tennessee's McGhee Tyson Airport. The flight leaves tomorrow morning at 7:35 AM. 

The letter reads:

Gentlemen, 
 Please contact Special Agent-In-Charge James Derringer at the FBI office in Knoxville, Tennessee. A situation has arisen that requires your attention. You will be briefed in Knoxville. Enjoy the opera!

Ms. Green


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2005)

ooc: Is there anything we are already supposed to be doing when we go back to work, or can we request to be assigned down there with a reasonable expectation of it happening?  Also has that kevlar vest Solomon looked into ordering since being shot and gutted a couple months ago come in yet?


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

"Oh you've gotta be kidding me." says Andrews, "How the hell are we supposed to explain this to Mason?  Well, let's see that the Tennessee office has to say."  Andrews calls information and gets the number for the Knoxville office.  "Hey Brown," he says with his phone tucked under his chin, "do me a favor and check our voicemail at the office.  I have a feeling....Hello, James Derringer please."

(OOC- I'll wait til Maerdwyn's questions are answered til I continue.)


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Something Bizarre Video Store*

Rook pops in the tape and hits play. After a few seconds of static, a night scene overlooking a wooded valley is shown. There is a campfire with several teenagers having a party/cook out. The time log at the lower left says _9-14-05  11:32_. Off camera you here someone say. "Hey there's one!" and the view swings around and focuses on a view of the night sky above the valley. A blue and green light moves slowly across the sky and Rook gives a huff. "Nothing but a airplane." he thinks. Suddenly the light stops and hovers in place for a couple of seconds and then races straight down at a great speed. It begins to flash one different color after another in rapid sucession. Just before it hits the valley floor it zigzags up at a sharp diagonal. It then stops abruptly and then loops downwards and disappears behind a low hill on the far side of the valley. What ever it was that was no airplane or heliocopter that Rook knows of.


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: Is there anything we are already supposed to be doing when we go back to work, or can we request to be assigned down there with a reasonable expectation of it happening?  Also has that kevlar vest Solomon looked into ordering since being shot and gutted a couple months ago come in yet?




OOC: I am going to go with the X-File form of FBI protocol. Right now you don't have any pressing assignments and if something comes along you are pretty free to investigate it on your own. You can just tell Mason that Derringer has asked for your assistance in a case and your going to be gone a few days.


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

*Ruby Tuesday's 
Arlington, VA*

"Hello, this is James Derringer." says the voice over Andrews cell phone after a couple of minutes of talking to secretaries and assistants.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

"Sir, this is Agent Richard Andrews, DC Bureau.  My partner, Agent Solomon Brown and I have been informed that you will be needing our assistance on a case." says Andrews as he makes questioning looks to Brown across the table, "We have our tickets and will be there to meet with you tomorrow." _Christ,_ he thinks, _I can always use the "oh, I thought this was Knoxville, KY" line if this fouls up._


----------



## Gomez (May 25, 2005)

"Agent Andrews I am glad to hear from you. I will have a car pick up you and Agent Brown at the airport." says Derringer. "Sorry that I cannot talk to you further. I am in the middle of a important meeting. I will brief you both tomorrow." With that the line goes dead.


----------



## Rhialto (May 25, 2005)

> *Something Bizarre Video Store*
> 
> Rook pops in the tape and hits play. After a few seconds of static, a night scene overlooking a wooded valley is shown. There is a campfire with several teenagers having a party/cook out. The time log at the lower left says 9-14-05 11:32. Off camera you here someone say. "Hey there's one!" and the view swings around and focuses on a view of the night sky above the valley. A blue and green light moves slowly across the sky and Rook gives a huff. "Nothing but a airplane." he thinks. Suddenly the light stops and hovers in place for a couple of seconds and then races straight down at a great speed. It begins to flash one different color after another in rapid sucession. Just before it hits the valley floor it zigzags up at a sharp diagonal. It then stops abruptly and then loops downwards and disappears behind a low hill on the far side of the valley. What ever it was that was no airplane or heliocopter that Rook knows of.




Rook stares for a moment in shock.  Finally, he speaks.  "Holy *CED*ing *CED*ing *CED*."  This is it.  The thing he's been looking for years.  The holy grail.  A really good tape that's nearly impossible to fake.  He rewinds, and notes the colored lights briefly shading the teenagers below--the ship's shadow moving fluidly, as a shadow ought to--basically an entire tape that screams 'real' at you while jumping on your spine and twisting your arm...  Glancing over at Mark, Jacob asks, "Hey, Mark, you got some blank tapes I could use?  Got a live one here..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 25, 2005)

When Andrews tells Solomon what Derringer said, he sighs.  "Alright, I'll get the tickets.  You want to set it up with Mason?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

"Yeah, I'll take care of it." says Andrews,  "It's not the first time, actually.  I guess we've been chained to the filing cabinet for long enough that he won't ask questions."  Andrews sits back and sips his beer.  He orders a bowl of soup and begins to ask Brown,  "So what did they say on the phone?  Was it Ms. Green?"  Andrews mind is racing again at this point.  He hadn't expected this Delta Green's activities to be operating so directly through the Bureau.  Images of that man, whoever he was, sitting in Hobbson's office, staring them down, all come back to the surface now.  After his soup, Andrews leaves a message on Mason's voicemail.   "I'm going to head to the office to clean up from last week.  Do you need to do anything over there?"

(OOC-Andrews has tried for the last few months, to research this 1920's Mass. Fed bust.  He keeps it really quiet.  Not working on FBI servers, keeping an eye out in whatever library or cafe he's working from for any interested parties.  The paranoia grows.)

Gomez OOC: [sblock]So the pressing, weenie question of the day: did me and Maerdwyn get any EPs for the first installment?[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 25, 2005)

"All she said was that my opera tickets were in and that I should enjoy the show. 'click'.   It sounded like Ms. Green, but whoever it was had bounced the call through about a hundred relays before it got to me, so...."  When Andrews asks him about the office, he says, "Yeah, I still owe the AG's office a fax on Cedeño's priors and known associates.  They've got him dead on the smuggling charges, but they're going to try to roll him on some of his friends down in Miami. Time to bid _adiós_ to that case, though.  _Time to bid _adiós_ to the Eagles-Giants game on Sunday, too, I guess_.  He decides not to share this last thought with Andrews.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

Psuedo IC- Andrews uses his psychic powers, and staring Solomon down thinks, _Whatever dude, Coach Gibbs is going to have this division by the balls!_

(OOC- *CED*ing Skins.  Isn't that a college team?  Taitzu is so torn playing a character from DC.  )


----------



## Gomez (May 25, 2005)

OOC: You get a O.K. from Mason on your little trip to Knoxville. We can jump towards meeting Derringer if there is nothing else you need to do before hand.
 As for EXP, you don't need to worry about it. I plan on leveling you both up at some time in the near future. But not now.   

taitzu52, 
[sblock]Your research in the 1920's raid has not really born any fruit. Though you still have a couple of possible leads to look into. [/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

(OOC-Discression IS the better part of valor.  I'm ready to boogie whenever you are.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 25, 2005)

ooc: set to go as well.


----------



## Rhialto (May 26, 2005)

Well, so Rook doesn't get bogged down in the mundane...

Jacob makes quite a few copies of the tape, gives a couple to Mark, and takes the rest home.  He hides them around the house, puts the original in a safe deposit box, then calls to arrange a flight to Tennesee with a friend who has a private plane (if possible.)  He takes one of the copies of the tape, several changes of clothes, including his 'vaguely official-looking suit', complete with his 'realistic badge that does NOT actually proclaim any affiliation with a federal agency, though a person might get that impression from a glance', his Desert Eagle, with several clips of ammunition, and his laptop.


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

*Groversville, Tennessee
October 22nd, 2005
1:45 PM*

Jacob Rook pulled up to the diner. A sign proclaiming "The Best Home Cooking in Tennessee" hung under a neon "Mary's Diner" sign. It was one of those old fashion diners from the 50's but it looked like it had been renovated a couple of times. From the number of cars lined up in the parking lot and across the street it must have pretty good chow. Bill Reese of Reece Air Transport had let him hitch a ride on one of his planes as far as Nashville. After about 2 hours later in a rental car, Rook had found Groversville. The welcome sign coming into town had said the population of Groversville was 1203 and that it was the county seat for Grover County, Tennessee. The sky was clear and blue with a faint breeze and it was cool enough for a light jacket.


----------



## Rhialto (May 26, 2005)

Jacob walks into the cafe and orders a slice of cherry pie, to be followed by a slice of peach pie, and a pot of coffee to wash it all down.  He also keeps his ears open for the conversations that are doubtless going on around him, especially ones involving UFOs, government conspiracies, and sightings of odd creatures.  And also, any amusing stories about who Earl is cheating on his wife with...


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

*Federal Bureau of Investigation Field Office, Knoxville Tennessee
October 22, 2005
10:12 AM.*

Andrews and Brown walked into the meeting room. A man in his late 50's turns as you enter. He looks fit but has a slight potbelly. There is a slight scar on his lower lip. His hair is dark brown and thinning. 

 "Agent Andrews, Brown. Pleased to meet you. I am James Derringer, Special-Agent-in-Charge here at the Knoxville office." He shakes both of your hands and then closes the door. Suddenly his demeanor changes to a more serious mood. "Can I see two forms of identification from each of you?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 26, 2005)

"Absolutely." replies Andrews as he reaches into his breast pocket, and produces his ID wallet.  A year ago, he would have been completely insulted by this nitpicking.  But now, under the beckoning call of Mrs. Green, Andrews is thankful that everyone is a scrutinous as he would be.  As Derringer examines the badge, Andrews adds, "I hope that our referrals have come with high marks." he says with a smirk.  This whole Delta Green business has forced Andrews to really stretch on his double meanings.  _Better get used to it_, he thinks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2005)

Solomon hands over his ID willingly.  He hasn't smiled since getting into the rental, and doesn't now either.  When Ms. Green's call meant to him, right or wrong, was that something on the same magnitude as what he and Andrews had faced in Arizona was going on again.   The thought of another forty or fifty people dead, not to mention his time in the hospital doesn't have in a fantastic mood.


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

> "I hope that our referrals have come with high marks."




 Derringer smirks right back at Andrews after he check your id's. "That's good. A sense of humor is a must. Keeps you from going completely off your rocker. And one word of advice kid, the less I know about you the better." He points to a coffee maker and some cups over on a side table. "There is some coffee over there if you need any." He then motions you to sit down. A cart with a VCR/DVD player and a 21' television sits up front.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 26, 2005)

_I wonder if this *CED*head has seen anything close to what I have, himself_, Andrews thinks, _can't wait for Brown to join that club.  What am I saying?  I wouldn't wish that *CED* on anyone_.  Two black coffees later, the Agents take their seats.


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

Derringer pops a videotape into the VCR. “What your about to see was taken by a gas station security surveillance camera during a robbery four days ago.”

On the 21” TV set, a blurry black and white picture appears of a young man approaching the gas station counter, looking agitated. He says something with a pained look on his face (there is no audio) and the cashier stares back at him blankly. 

The man lashes out and strikes the cashier on the side of the head with is fist. The cashier’s skull collapses and his head is torn right off his shoulders by the force of the blow. The head drops onto the counter as the headless corpse staggers for a moment, blood gouting from the neck stump. The young man takes a step back with a look of shock as the cashier’s hands go up and twitch spastically before the body collapses to the floor. The young man then hits some keys on the cash register until the drawer pops open, whereupon he grabs all the cash. He turns and runs off screen, returning moments later with a handful of pill bottles, and then runs off screen again, not to return. 

 After a long pause, Derringer turns off the TV and turns to you. “The suspect, one Billy Ray Spivey has held up six gas stations and drug stores in the last two weeks. First in Tennessee, then in Alabama, and finally in Georgia. He was caught after his last heist; a FBI agent and a state trooper put four bullets in him before he went down. His currently alive and under sedation and heavy guard in the next room.

OOC: Bad rolls!   You both lose 1 Sanity watching the tape.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 26, 2005)

(OOC- Par for the course.  *drool*)

Andrews starts to sweat.  _Santana....Gutierrez...._  His mind is racing.  He imagines himself peering over the uncousious body of one Billy Ray Spivey, and suddenly, tentacles come tearing out of his mouth, latching onto Andrews own face, and pulling him closer...closer to that gaping maw.....

He blinks.  He's back in the office, and still sweating.  He loosens his collar, and says, "Can I ask you, how many people have seen this tape?"  Brown knows how direct and down to business Andrews usually is.  And he can tell; at this moment, he's in no hurry to go into the next room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 27, 2005)

Solomon looks at his partner. He's able to guess at, but is thankful he can't really know what is flashing through Andrews' mind right now. He waits for the answer to Andrews' question, then has a couple of his own.  He does want the answers, but they are also meant to give his whiter-than-normal partner a chance to settle down.  First, "Is Mr. Spivey from this area?  Do we have a good idea of his activities and whereabouts before his crime spree began?" Second, "Did he have any other wounds on his body when he was brought in?  Besides the bullet wounds, I mean."  Visions of Braverman's disemboweled corpse dance in his head.  If he's got a big 'ol scar on his belly, at least we'll have some idea of what we're dealing with, he reasons.  The thought jolts him.  _Bull*CED*, Sol. That might hint it's the same kind of thing as was in Santana_.  _But even if it is another "slug", you'd still have no idea what the *CED* it is_.


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

Derringer gives you each a folder. "Here is what we have so far but let me go over it for you.

 Spivey vanished ten days ago from the home of his parents in Groversville, Tennessee. He returned eight days ago, dazed and with no knowledge of what had happened to him. He was ill and in a great deal of pain. His parents put him to bed and had the local doctor examine him. He found only that Billy Ray was in inexplicable pain and stress. The boy demonstrated a remarkable appetite, never hesitating to eat anything put in front of him. He had no bowel movements and didn't urinate during this time. 

 Six days ago Spivey went into some sort of fit. He father attempted to hold him down and quiet him. Spivey punched his fist right through his father's chest, killing him almost instantly. Apparently distraught, Spivey fled the house and took off down the road towards town. 

 In Groversville he robbed a Sinclair Gas Station of $65 and several packages of aspirin. He also took the cashier's car and sped off down Highway 135. The cashier said that Spivey had no gun but demolished the counter with his bare hands. 

 In the next several days, Spivey raced into Alabama and the Georgia. Those who encountered him said he was manic, with no real sense of what he was doing. At the gas stations he robbed he always took money, food, and an assortment of painkillers. 

 After the cashier in the videotape died in Alabama, the FBI took an interest in the case. I got involved and realized there was something seriously wrong going on. 

 At a road block in Georgia, an FBI agent and a state trooper shot Spivey four times after he bent the troopers riot gun in half. The four bullets were barely enough to drop him. He was then taken in, drugged and examined. 

 Analysis showed that the muscle tissue in his arms and legs had been entirely replaced with a strange tissue that, while mimicking human muscle tissue, also possessed a number of non-human characteristics. Spivey possess tremendous muscular strength. but his skeletal structure has not changed. So while he might be strong enough to pick up a car and throw it, his bones would break before he could lift it very far. 

 Further examination found evidence of extensive surgery, revealed by numerous scars all over his arms and legs. These scars are not visible to the naked eye, as the incisions seem to have been closed with the same non-human material as the replaced muscle. 

 Now the biotechnology involved in what has been done to Spivey's body is staggering. We need to find out what's behind this before the allowing the information damn to break."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 27, 2005)

Andrews looks back at the flashing screen in front of him, replaying the footage, pausing it on contact with the attendant's head.  "No change to skeletal structure, huh?  I wonder if he pulverized his hand right there." he says.  Standing up and looking around the room, he asks, "It seems like you have a lot of medical evidence here." says Andrews.  "How were these determinations made, and by whom?"


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

"Oh that’s right. You new to all this. We have people who we can rely on to discreetly conduction examinations and research. We aren’t all ghost chasers." says Derringer.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 27, 2005)

Solomon grunts a "huh" in response to Derringer's explanation, figuring that's probably all they wil get on that score.  "So what about his brain? Is it still normal, or has that been tampered with as well?"


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

"Not that we can tell. But we haven't cracked open his skull to take a look. He is just a scared kid in my opinion. Care to talk to him? He is not sedated enough to keep him from answering questions."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 27, 2005)

"I guess we'd better talk to him soon." says Andrews.  With a nod to Brown, he will let Derringer lead him into the next room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 27, 2005)

Solomon follows, keenly aware of the weight of his pistol in the holster.


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

Derringer leads you to an interrogation room down the hall. Inside you see a dazed looking pudgy young man in a hospital gown. He is bound to a wheel chair by seemingly unnecessary assemblage of braces and wrappings. Three FBI agents carrying M16A2 assault rifles stand guard in the room


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 27, 2005)

Edit: cross-posting.

Solomon will hold back and let Andrews play good cop.  The big black man from North Philly is probably a more effective bad cop to his guy from rural tennesee anyway, if it becomes necessary.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 27, 2005)

Andrews looks around, and nods to the guards and Derringer.  He leans over to lower his had a bit, but still keeping his distance.  He says, "Billy Ray?  Can you hear me Billy Ray?"  He waits for a response, eye contact will do.  "Billy Ray, my name is Andrews, Brown and I work for the government, and we understand that you're in a lot of pain.  We want to try to help you.  Can you answer a couple of questions for us?"  Andrews looks for signs of response from the kid, and looks briefly back at Brown.  "Do you remember what happened to you last Thursday.  A couple of days before you came back you your folks house.  Do you remember that...or how you got home?" asks Andrews, putting on his Mr. Nice Guy act.  For a guy who honestly hates people, Andrews is still pretty good at it.


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

Billy Ray looks up at Andrews listlessly. "I .... I don't remember. I went to bed and....and the next thing ...... I was walking .... in the field out back ....... Mom and Dad said that I had been gone for two whole days."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 27, 2005)

(OOC- I'm going to leave it there.  I'll be gone for a few days, surely I'm not the only one.  We can pick this up next week, or carry on without me.  Brown can make more white man jokes in my absence.    )


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

OOC: We can pick it up next week. Have fun!


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

"OK, Billy" says Andrews, "that must have been pretty odd, right?  Do you remember what you were doing that evening before you were in bed?  Did you see or hear anything unusual around the house that day?"  Andrews feels like he's interviewing a four year old.  This guy's memory probably wasn't too good even before this.  Andrews, uncharacteristically, hopes for the best.


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

"No nothing unusal. Nothing I can remember." says Billy. "I just had dinner with the folks and watched some TV."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 31, 2005)

"All right, Billy Ray. When your parents found you, out in the field...did it already hurt?  Were you already in pain?  Or did that start later?


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

"I don't think so....I didn't hurt like this before...." says Spivey.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

"Can you...describe how it feels, Billy?" asks Andrews, "Is that why you're so hungry?" _Christ, what am I, a nurse?_, he thinks to himself


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

"I don't know...I don't know...I don't know......IT JUST HURTS!!!!" yells Spivey. He starts to strain against his bonds. The guards with the M16's suddenly get very alert and train their rifles on Spivey. A man in a white lab coat rushes over and gives Shivey an injection. Spivey's eyes roll up in his head and he passes out.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 31, 2005)

"Charming,"  Solomon observes to Andrews, peering at the rolled up eyes and slack jaw of the young man with freakish strength.  Solomon moves back out of the room to speak with Andrews and Derringer away from the guards. "So, what are you going to have us do, Agent Derringer? That boy is too far gone to be much use to anyone as far as a source of information..."


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

Derringer says, "Groversville has had some strange occurrences recently. Spivey's temporary disappearance is not the first. Residents have seen strange lights in the sky for several months and farmers have reported finding their cattle vivisected or otherwise operated on including some cows that still live. Beginning a few weeks ago, a few residents like Spivey have found out that they could not account for periods of time ranging from a few hours to a couple of days. I want you to go to Groversville under a cover story of investigating a group of fictitious drug dealers connected with Spivey and find out what is going on."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

"Sounds good."  says Andrews, "I haven't busted any meth dealers in a few years."  He leans over and looks at Spivey once more.  "What a mess."  he mutters. "Do you have any details on the other people who have gone 'missing'?", asks Andrews as he backs away from Spivey, and nervously taps his chest, making sure that his cigarettes are exactly where he left them.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

"No details. That's your job." says Derringer "I want you and Brown to get over to Groversville as soon as possible. I have a bad feeling about this one and we need to get a handle on it quickly."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 1, 2005)

"Alright, then.  We're on our way. Any more information about the stuff inside Spivey?  Does it show up on bloodtest or anything?  It'd be good to know, or at least be able to figure out, if someone we're talking to is capable of removing our heads from our chests..."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

"We have people studying it right now. If they come up with anything, I will let you know."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 1, 2005)

Solomon frowns slightly, but nods. "Okay. Just one more question - There a different way you want us to contact you with whatever we find over there, or do we just use the standard Bureau channels?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

"You can call me directly if you need anything." Derringer gives you his cell phone number. "You can also contact this office if you need to."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 2, 2005)

"Right.  Okay, Andrews, I'm driving." Assuming they have been provided maps and such, Solomon prepares to head out to the car.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 2, 2005)

"Sure", says Andrews, almost in a daze.  Gutierrez's face is flashing before his eyes, replacing that of Spivey's for a brief second.  He barely manages to mumble out the rest, "You drive....."

(OOC- Sorry guys, I was indisposed all day.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 2, 2005)

When they get to the car, Solomon asks his partner: "You gonna be okay with this, Richard? We can stop for a drink or something if you need it before we get underway..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 2, 2005)

Andrews adjusts his tie and straightens up once they're out of the room.  "No, I'm fine." he says.  "I'm just more concerned over how many people are affected."  Maybe the truth, maybe not, but Andrews comes quickly back into focus.

Andrews, being back to his government issue dark blue suit, seems much more in his element than Arizona in the summertime.  But seeing the accent that Spivey had, he goes to the trunk and switches his blazer for a windbreaker, keeping the tie on still.  He shuts the trunk saying, "Alright.  Let's stop for coffee and a sandwich on the way.  I have a feeling that it's going to be a long day."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 2, 2005)

Solomon pulls into a convenience store for supplies and comes back to the car with Andrews' usual. He's also wearing a tie, and has his blazer draped over the back seat (Though he threw it on to go into the AM/PM, both to cover the holster and because he likes wearing the suit in public).  On the way to Groversville, they go over their cover, ("What's the file say about local law enforcement? We're going to need seem to coordinate with them, even if it is a fake operation," Solomon asks as they drive.), but, otherwise, Solomon just prepares himself mentally for the opera.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 2, 2005)

Andrews tries to get a map at Bureau before he leaves.  He begins looking for small airports, radio towers, utility companies, etc. in the area.  Places that have open spaces, and folks who make it their business to take notice to things being out of place in the skies.  He starts concocting their front.  Telling the locals that the FBI has suspicions that drug dealers are using small aircraft to run contraband may be a great way to get to the bottom of this.  Missing persons on the other hand, that might not work to well with their current front.  Andrews continues to mark the map, and brainstorm as they drive.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 2, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob walks into the cafe and orders a slice of cherry pie, to be followed by a slice of peach pie, and a pot of coffee to wash it all down.  He also keeps his ears open for the conversations that are doubtless going on around him, especially ones involving UFOs, government conspiracies, and sightings of odd creatures.  And also, any amusing stories about who Earl is cheating on his wife with...




OOC: Oh man I am sorry! I missed this post way back and here I was waiting on you!  :\  


 The cherry pie isn't half bad and the conversations at the cafe are subdued. It is hard to over hear anyone. Mabel, your waiteress brings you another pot of coffee.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 2, 2005)

Groverville has a population of about 1200 people. The area is mainly agricultural with numerous small towns scattered about. The town is located at the eastern end of two rows of steep hills, which converge at the Goversville end to form a sort of sideways "V". The town's boundaries officially end with these hills, but there is a subsatantial number of farms in the area beyond the hills as well as within that contribute to Groversville's economy. Before you left, Derringer said that he will contact the Sheriff, Dan Oakley, and tell him to expect your arrival. 

 You drive into town. It is a quaint town with a main street and a main square with a town hall.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 2, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh man I am sorry! I missed this post way back and here I was waiting on you!  :\
> 
> 
> The cherry pie isn't half bad and the conversations at the cafe are subdued. It is hard to over hear anyone. Mabel, your waiteress brings you another pot of coffee.




OOC--I was wondering, but figured you were just trying to get the FBI agents  set up out of the way.

Jacob glances at Mabel.  "So--Mabel...  Any UFO abductions recently?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

Andrews peers around from behind the passenger window.  "I was thinking that we could start at the Spivey's," says Andrews, "but that may not help our drug investigation cover."  He looks at the main street, seeing if there's somewhere locals congregate, a bar or restaurant.  "I guess we could call Sheriff Oakley, or try to track him down.  Chances are, we're going to stick out like sore thumbs here anyway." he says looking at Brown.  _Some things in Tennessee probably haven't changed too much._

(OOC-Sorry, been kinda busy lately.  Posting may be a little slow at points.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

"Yeah. Beside, no need to step on the local PD's toes unless we need to later on. Let's stop bt there, let him know what kind of operation we're going to be setting up, and ask him if he's got any leads on drug use or dealing here in town."


ooc: BTW - nice thought on the front, and the aerial surveilance angle


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> OOC--I was wondering, but figured you were just trying to get the FBI agents  set up out of the way.
> 
> Jacob glances at Mabel.  "So--Mabel...  Any UFO abductions recently?"





 The waitress looks down at Jacob with a look of shear disguist. "So you're here to make fun of our town too? We don't take too kindly to being treated like a bunch of idoits!"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

*Sheriff's Office 
Groversville, Tenn.*

 Andrews and Brown meet the Sheriff, Dan Oakley, in his office just off the Town Square. He is a thick chested man in the late forties with thinning black hair. "Gentlemen. How can the Groversville PD help the FBI today?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

"Sheriff Oakley, I'm Agent Andrews, and this is Agent Brown", he says, 
"We find ourselves in your town investigating the trade routes that we believe drug runners are using to transport by air."  Andrews is trying his best to make it sound like this town is more of a waypoint than a hotbed for dealers.  "It's all fairly unexciting, we've been to some other towns without any incident so far.  What we're trying to figure out is basically if there's been any unusual air activity, small planes and the like.  The rest is all routine.  Checking out public land and parks making sure there ain't no meth labs back in the hills, y'know?  Those bastards will put them anywhere these days.  Even in a nice town like this"  Andrews smiles and turns to Brown, his mouth grinning, but his eyes saying, _You laugh and I'll shoot you myself._

(OOC-Bluff +7, Diplomacy +13.  Lemme know if that calls for a roll.)


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The waitress looks down at Jacob with a look of shear disguist. "So you're here to make fun of our town too? We don't take too kindly to being treated like a bunch of idoits!"




"Trust me, lady, a man who's been married four times in twelve years doesn't look down on anyone," says Jacob calmly.  "There isn't anyone below him to give him that option.  I'm a reporter with--well, let's just say one of the nation's less reputable papers.  My editor's riding me to come up with a story on this town.  Any unusual activity around here would be very handy in my ongoing struggle to pay my rent."  He flashes her a smile.  "So, what do you say?  Help a fellow American who's down on his luck?"  (Bluff +12)

(OOC:  By the way, Gomez--can I get a rough idea of Mabel's age?)


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

OOC: Mabel looks to be in her late thirties.  


 "Yeah, well my friend Janice called on of those _less reputable papers_ a while back. Figuring that she could sell her story. But they just ridiculed and insulted her to no end. They said that she was wasting their good time. And that's from a paper who has stories about _the Bat Boy_, aliens meeting with the president, and such.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

(OOC- Yesssssss!)


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

*Sheriff's Office 
Groversville, Tenn.*

"Drug flights? Not around here. I know Marty Franks, the operator of the municipal airport. If there were anything-suspicious going on there he would have let me know. There has been some sighting of strange lights in the sky late at night but I think that's just hysteria from the UFO craze that has been going on around here lately."says the Sheriff.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jacob Rook*
> 
> OOC: Mabel looks to be in her late thirties.
> 
> ...




"I work for one of the papers that makes those papers look like the *New York Times*.  Or at least, the *New York Post*.  And we often have to fill pages.  Plus, I recently got a tape which has caused me to suspect that there's a story here."  He looks at her calmly.  "So, what's your friend Janice's story?  If I may ask?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "I work for one of the papers that makes those papers look like the *New York Times*.  Or at least, the *New York Post*.  And we often have to fill pages.  Plus, I recently got a tape which has caused me to suspect that there's a story here."  He looks at her calmly.  "So, what's your friend Janice's story?  If I may ask?"




 Mabel looks up and down the cafe and no one is demanding her attention at the moment. "She had a old coon dog that had been hit by a truck a while back. It lost one of it's front legs. Well, a couple of weeks ago the dog shows up with a brand new leg. Not exactly a proper dog's leg but a leg none the less. And if you think that's strange, the dogs eyes had been removed and it's skin had healed over the eye sockets. The dog was in a terrible way and they had to put him down. Poor thing."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC:  Knowledge: Occult + 11.  Does Jacob know of any similar cases in history?  People and animals apparently being 'improved' by mysterious surgeons?

Mind you, I just thought of a few kind of/sort of stories myself, but I'll let you go first...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

"Strange lights, you said?" says Andrews, "Well that's pretty much what we've been looking for, Sheriff."  Andrews give another fake a** smile and looking all happy, says, "Looks like we can kill two birds with one stone here.  What sort of 'UFO' craze," Andrews makes quotation signs with his fingers, "are ya talking about, Sheriff?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

Solomon stands and waits for the sherriff's answer, and swallows his tongue.He tries to size up the general competence of the man, and scans the rest of the office for signs of what the Groversville PD generally has to deal with on a daily basis.


ooc: Solomon and Andrews would have discussed this in the car - are we bringing up Spivey with the sherriff, as in Spivey must have had some sort of drug connection whether here in town or close by it?
ooc2:I'll be away from Wednesday through Sunday


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC1:  I would say no, until such time when it comes up.  We can investigate that aspect without the Sheriff's knowledge.
OOC2: That sucks for us.  I hope whatever your doing is fun!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> OOC2: That sucks for us. I hope whatever your doing is fun!



ooc: Attending my wife's college reunion and my cousin's wedding - each has the potential to be either really fun or really dreadful.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> OOC:  Knowledge: Occult + 11.  Does Jacob know of any similar cases in history?  People and animals apparently being 'improved' by mysterious surgeons?
> 
> Mind you, I just thought of a few kind of/sort of stories myself, but I'll let you go first...




OOC: Rook has heard of mutilations of livestock but nothing about "adding" parts.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Strange lights, you said?" says Andrews, "Well that's pretty much what we've been looking for, Sheriff."  Andrews give another fake a** smile and looking all happy, says, "Looks like we can kill two birds with one stone here.  What sort of 'UFO' craze," Andrews makes quotation signs with his fingers, "are ya talking about, Sheriff?"




"Some says they saw some strange lights in the sky and the next thing you know 10 people are saying the same thing. And the next thing you know teenagers are mutilating livestock. Hysteria and just plain stupidity." says the Sheriff. "Some people have even started to say that they cannot remember periods of time. Hogwash! I bet they are saying that for attention or to get out of some sort of trouble."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Mabel looks up and down the cafe and no one is demanding her attention at the moment. "She had a old coon dog that had been hit by a truck a while back. It lost one of it's front legs. Well, a couple of weeks ago the dog shows up with a brand new leg. Not exactly a proper dog's leg but a leg none the less. And if you think that's strange, the dogs eyes had been removed and it's skin had healed over the eye sockets. The dog was in a terrible way and they had to put him down. Poor thing."




Jacob blinked.  "Jeez, did he fall into Elfland..."  He shakes his head.  "I'm sorry--nasty way to go, but activity like this--well, it hasn't been seen for centuries..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 8, 2005)

(OOC- I'm going to slow way, way down until 'Dwyn comes back.  I'll make a post or two between now and the weekend.  Can't work without my partner, yknow!)


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob blinked.  "Jeez, did he fall into Elfland..."  He shakes his head.  "I'm sorry--nasty way to go, but activity like this--well, it hasn't been seen for centuries..."




 "I don't know anything about that." says Mabel as she refills Jacob's coffee. A couple a few booths down wave to get her attention. "Sorry I have to get back to work."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 9, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "I don't know anything about that." says Mabel as she refills Jacob's coffee. A couple a few booths down wave to get her attention. "Sorry I have to get back to work."




"Well, maybe we can continue this conversation after you get off," says Jacob pleasantly.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 9, 2005)

(OOC- Rook, you old smoothie!)


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 10, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Rook, you old smoothie!)




(OOC- He's been married four times.  That's not something you can achieve without _some_ ability with the opposite sex.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Some says they saw some strange lights in the sky and the next thing you know 10 people are saying the same thing. And the next thing you know teenagers are mutilating livestock. Hysteria and just plain stupidity." says the Sheriff. "Some people have even started to say that they cannot remember periods of time. Hogwash! I bet they are saying that for attention or to get out of some sort of trouble."




"If you'd like, Sherriff, we can speak to them, quietly, o'course - impress the need to be absolutely truthful when they make statements to the police. When they recant, that will let us close the book on the drug flights aspect of our case, and it might convice your folks to be a little more careful about spreading wild rumors just to get attention. Do you have some names and addresses for us?"

(ooc: back...)
edit: I type _really_ badly in the middle of the night...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 13, 2005)

"That's right," says Andrews, gearing himself up to go along with the lie, "it's probably a bunch of it like you said."  Andrews lack of profanity is noticably humorous to Brown, but he keeps up the pleasant appearance for the locals. "But you know, one of them may just have a shred of truth in there.  Something had to start all this, and hopefuly it'll make our jobs that much easier." says Andrews. "Shouldn't take too long at all and we'll be out of your hair."  Andrews says with a well practiced, but all too fake smile.  He lets his long repressed Virginia drawl come through just a tad, and hopes that this Sherriff and this little town, buys it long enough to find out what's going on.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 17, 2005)

*Mary's Dinner
Groversville, Tenn.*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Well, maybe we can continue this conversation after you get off," says Jacob pleasantly.




 "Well honey! An't you a slick one." She says with a smile. "I don't think my boyfriend Earl would like that very much!" She motions over to the burly cook working in the kitchen.

 Just before Mabel leaves she stops and turns back to Rook. "Come to think of it there was another guy around asking about UFO's about a week and a half ago. I think he was a writer for some UFO magazine or newsletter."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 17, 2005)

*Groversville Sheriff's Office*

 "I will have to look through my records. Give me a couple of hours and I can you a get list. I take it your planning on staying in town a while? Merle's Shut-Eye is the only motel in the town. It's just down Main street a couple of blocks. It's a decent enough place." says the Sheriff Oakley. He hands you his business card. "Give my office a call in about 2 hours. I should have those names for you by then."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 17, 2005)

OOC: Ok, I am back in business! Let's Roll!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

Solomon puts a hand out to Sherriff Oakley.  "Okay, we'll go get checked in, and come back to see you in a little while. Unless you need nothing else, Andrews?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 17, 2005)

"Just a coffee." Andrews says half joking.  He scribbles down a note about the municipal airport, and climbs into the passanger seat of the rental.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Mary's Dinner
> Groversville, Tenn.*
> 
> 
> ...




"I see your boyfriend, and raise you one frighteningly fit Russian ballerina of a wife."  He sighs wistfully.  "Of course, we are presently seperated, but I still have the memories to keep me on the path of celibacy.  And the bruises.  And the smashed remains of my antique shot glass collection..."




> Just before Mabel leaves she stops and turns back to Rook. "Come to think of it there was another guy around asking about UFO's about a week and a half ago. I think he was a writer for some UFO magazine or newsletter."




"Interesting," says Rook quietly.  "Either his name or the magazine's would be handy.  And possibly your friend's address..."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 20, 2005)

*Merle's-Shut Eye Motel*

 You arrive at a smallish twelve-room motel. A woman in her earily thirties checks you in. "Here is your room key. Room #8. I hope you enjoy your stay."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 20, 2005)

As they check in the motel room, Andrews reevaluates their position. "OK, if we're dealing with this Sheriff, we've gotta stick to the drug angle." he says, "Remember, we're not on a high profile murder case here, doors won't open quite as easily.  Keep it relevant with this guy, everything else, well, we'll keep it discreet and come up with an excuse if he asks."  He lights a cigarette and says, "I hope the Knoxville office knows some judges around here.  Never know when you'll need a warrant.  Til' then, I want to talk to Marty Franks at the airport.  The fact that he hasn't seen anything is probably because he hasn't thought to look.  Let's plant that seed." he says, smashing out his cigarette in the motel room ashtray.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 21, 2005)

Solomon nods approvingly.  "That sounds good, Andrews - do you want to combine a decoy flight with some aerial surveilance, or just send him up and down?"*

*That's asssuming of course I was reading your post right - my brain is a little fried.  Were you suggesting sending a suspicious looking plane up to support the idea of drug flights in the area?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 21, 2005)

"I'm not looking for surveillance of the county," he says, "I just want his eye on the sky.  But I guess we could charter a flight once we map out the suspicious locations"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

You arrive at the airport. It is a small municipal airport with 4 hangers, a small tower, and several single and a few double engine private planes on the tarmac. There appears to be two runways. You find Marty Franks at the airport office. He is a tall thin blonde haired man in his late fourties.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

"Mr. Franks?" shouts Andrews as he gets out of the car.  "Sheriff Oakley told us that we'd find you here.  I'm Agent Andrews, this is Agent Brown, F.B.I." he says, as he approaches the man, and flashes his credentials.  "We were looking for a little bit of help from you.  We've been moving about the tri-state area trying to track down some narcotics trafficking in the Midwest.  And we think that in this nice, quite location, with a facility like this you'd be able to help us."  Andrews puts his hands on his hips, and looks around.  He turns back to Franks, and asks, "Is there somewhere around here we can talk?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

"Sure Agent Brown, Andrews. Come into my office." He leads you into a small office with a view of the landing strips.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

"Well, here's our situation." says Andrews as he sits down.  "We're trying to figure out likely places where aircraft may be used outside of normal air traffic.  Seeing that there's no military bases in the area, we've come to rely on civilian resources for this."  He turns to Brown to see if he'd like to add.  "Has there been any unrecorded, or unusual air activity in the area in the recent months?" says Andrews.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

We have a limited civilian radar system here but it has shown nothing out of the ordinary. Though..." he pauses. "....there have been reports of strange lights in the night sky. I saw one a few nights ago myself. It didn't move like a airplane though. Maybe a helicopter?"

 "As for air traffic through the airport here it has been pretty normal."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

"Well who would have a helicopter out here that _you_ wouldn't know about?" Andrews asks, "What kind of range would it have out here anyway?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

"I don't know. A Careflight heliocopter maybe? But it didn't come from this airport. A heliocopter can have a range of a couple hundred miles though."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

"And what of these other _reports_?" says Andrews, trying very hard to act surprised.

(OOC: Taking my time in posting here, waiting up for 'Dwyn.)


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Interesting," says Rook quietly.  "Either his name or the magazine's would be handy.  And possibly your friend's address..."




"Humm let me see.........Scott.....Scott Adams. That's it. He said he worked for 'Watch the Skies!' newsletter or something like that. I don't know where he was from but he must have stayed at Merle's Shut-Eye. It's the only hotel in town."


OOC: I humbly apologize for missing your post. Here have a 'Get out of Insanity Free' card for your trouble.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Humm let me see.........Scott.....Scott Adams. That's it. He said he worked for 'Watch the Skies!' newsletter or something like that. I don't know where he was from but he must have stayed at Merle's Shut-Eye. It's the only hotel in town."
> 
> 
> OOC: I humbly apologize for missing your post. Here have a 'Get out of Insanity Free' card for your trouble.




OOC:  Knowledge: Occult +11.  Are either 'Watch the Skies' or Scott Adams known to me, and if they are, what are their significance in saucerology circles?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> OOC:  Knowledge: Occult +11.  Are either 'Watch the Skies' or Scott Adams known to me, and if they are, what are their significance in saucerology circles?




OOC: You have heard of it. _Watch the Skies!_ is a Tennessee based UFO newsletter. Heck you most like subscribed to it at one time. Nothing usual sticks out in your mind about it though.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 24, 2005)

"Hmmm.  The local talent..."  Jacob shakes his head.  "Well, anyway, I'd like to talk to your friend to see if she can give me any of the specifics of Rover's Rotten Rerouting, and then--I'd like a piece of peach pie, if you don't mind.  If you have any."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

She looks confused. "Rover's what? Well I can give you her address if you want to talk to her and we have some peach cobbler will that do? With some ice cream?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 26, 2005)

ooc: Very sorry, guys.  I've been AFK, and in a mood that Andrews himself (on a bad day) would have been proud of, besides.

Brown nods, somewhat encouragingly, for Franks to continue.  "Mr. Franks, any information that you can give us, and any interpretations you can give us as a professional, are going to help us out a lot.  If we can track down these unsanctioned flights through Groversville's airspace, it's going to help us to keep certain 'undesirable' elements out of your town,"  Brown says with absolute truth, and so he decides to obfuscate a little: "I'm sure you know what drug traffic can do to a nice little town like this, Mr. Franks.  So, we're going to need to hear anything at all you can tell us about these flights: location, frequency, anything.  And if you think someone else might have seen more than you, we'd be very grateful if you could let us know where we could contact them."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> She looks confused. "Rover's what? Well I can give you her address if you want to talk to her and we have some peach cobbler will that do? With some ice cream?"




"That'll be fine and dandy, miss.  And don't bother trying to understand me--I sometimes can't manage that myself..."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Brown nods, somewhat encouragingly, for Franks to continue.  "Mr. Franks, any information that you can give us, and any interpretations you can give us as a professional, are going to help us out a lot.  If we can track down these unsanctioned flights through Groversville's airspace, it's going to help us to keep certain 'undesirable' elements out of your town,"  Brown says with absolute truth, and so he decides to obfuscate a little: "I'm sure you know what drug traffic can do to a nice little town like this, Mr. Franks.  So, we're going to need to hear anything at all you can tell us about these flights: location, frequency, anything.  And if you think someone else might have seen more than you, we'd be very grateful if you could let us know where we could contact them."




 "Well that is the problem. I know very little about it. There is nothing on radar and no planned flights by any aircraft match the sightings. The only thing I really know is most of the sightings of lights in the sky are at night. Though there have been a few sightings during the day. If I hadn't seen one for myself I would say that they are just made up. As for drug trafficing, I wouldn't know anything about that."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 27, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "That'll be fine and dandy, miss.  And don't bother trying to understand me--I sometimes can't manage that myself..."




Mabel writes a address on the back of your bill. "Tell her that I sent you." she says.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Mabel writes a address on the back of your bill. "Tell her that I sent you." she says.




Jacob finishes up his peach cobbler, pays his bill, leaves a generous tip for Mabel, and then heads to the address on the back of the bill.  Upon arrival, he knocks lightly on the door.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Well that is the problem. I know very little about it. There is nothing on radar and no planned flights by any aircraft match the sightings. The only thing I really know is most of the sightings of lights in the sky are at night. Though there have been a few sightings during the day. If I hadn't seen one for myself I would say that they are just made up. As for drug trafficing, I wouldn't know anything about that."





"Okay.  Thank you, Mr. Franks.  Agent Andrews, do we need anything further form the gentleman right now, or should we find out if the sherriff has those names ready for us?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

"No, I think that's fine."  says Andrews getting up, smiling at Franks.  Feigning forgetfulness, he turns around and says, "Oh!  I was wondering if there's anyone you know who would charter a private flight for us in the next couple of days.  Know anybody?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Oh!  I was wondering if there's anyone you know who would charter a private flight for us in the next couple of days.  Know anybody?"




"I can set you up. Just give me a little notice" says Mr. Franks.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

"Here's my card, Mr. Franks." says Andrews as he hands it over, and looks around his office to see if he has one.  "Please don't hesitate to call at any hour if you can think of something, anything, that pertains to what we just talked about."  After getting Franks' information, Andrews gets ready to leave, the telltale cigarette handing from the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Brown shakes Marty's hand and the two agents exit.  "Back to the sherriff?" he asks.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob finishes up his peach cobbler, pays his bill, leaves a generous tip for Mabel, and then heads to the address on the back of the bill.  Upon arrival, he knocks lightly on the door.




An old red pickup can be seen in the front driveway of the house, which looks like a small step up from a mobile home. The wind blows through the trees as storm clouds can be seen gathering in the western sky like an advancing army. After a few minutes there is no response to Jacob's knocks though he can here a steady off beat banging sound from the back of the house.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 28, 2005)

Jacob draws his very large pistol, and goes out back...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

(OOC- Better hope there's no law enforcement officials around, gunslinger.)

"Yeah." Andrews says as he lights a smoke and scans the skies, "let's do that."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Better hope there's no law enforcement officials around, gunslinger.)




OOC--HA!  I'll have you know Jacob maintains nearly six hundred pounds of lawyers, over half of which is one very angry Filipino.  As long as he doesn't shoot anybody that he really shouldn't he knows no fear.  Or very little fear.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

(OOC-  Hey, we're FBI.  Laywers vs. Patriot Act, well you be the judge.  I'm just having the feeling that our "Convergance" is going to be more like an arrest.  )


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob draws his very large pistol, and goes out back...




Going around the house to the back yard which has a small kiddy pool. It is half full with a greenish sludge. A small blow up beach ball is blown back and forth along its surface by the wind. Jacob sees the source of the banging. The back screen door is being blown by the wind against the back of the house. The back door it self is wide open. The inside of the house is dark.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> As long as he doesn't shoot anybody that he really shouldn't he knows no fear.  Or very little fear.




OOC: LOL!!!!!!    HAHAHA!!!!!!    HEHEHEHE!!!!!!


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Going around the house to the back yard which has a small kiddy pool. It is half full with a greenish sludge. A small blow up beach ball is blown back and forth along its surface by the wind. Jacob sees the source of the banging. The back screen door is being blown by the wind against the back of the house. The back door it self is wide open. The inside of the house is dark.




Rook enters the house.  Very carefully.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Brown decides to call over first, and asks the sherriff is ready for them yet, or if he needs a little more time.  He also offers to give his email address in case the sherriff wants to deliver the addresses like that; whichever is easier for him, Brown explains.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

*Andrews and Brown*

The Sheriff's secretary answers the phone and says that she has the list for you. The Sheriff is out of the office but you can come over and pick it up anytime. If you would rather have it emailed she can do that too. 

It looks like a storm is brewing as the wind is picking up and dark clouds steadily advance from the west.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

"Email would be great, ma'am, Thanks.  I'd probably just end up typing it in myself if we get the hard copy...Yeah, that would be great." Since he's driving, he gives her Andrews's email  address over the phone, and then when she repeats it back to him, says, "You got it - okay, we'll look for it in a few minutes.  You have a nice afternoon, and thank the Sherriff for us."  They wait a few minutes giving the email time to arrive before Andrews logs in.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

"Yeah," says Andrews, "not a great day for interviews."  He looks up at the darkening sky, wondering if he brought the right clothes in the first place.  He turns to Brown and asks, "You hungry?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

"Guess it's time to see what Groversville interpretation of take out is, yeah? I got a feeling room service at the Shut Eye won't be ... reliable."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

"I think I saw a diner...."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

 Stepping into the house, Jacob sees a kitchen that could have been transported out of time from the 1950's. On a kitchen table are two sets of plates with a half-eaten breakfast of eggs and bacon. Full cups of coffee sit on the table as well. One the stove is a coffeepot and frying pan with bits of egg and grease inside. A old radio plays country western music. The screen door continues to bang against the back of the house.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

Solomon gives an "Oh yeah, I forgot" kind of nod, and makes his way to the diner, hoping they get in before the clouds open up.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

You both make it into the diner before the rain starts. Several people seem to have the same idea as you and the diner is almost full of people. Sitting down a pretty young teenager with blonde ponytails takes your order. "Welcome to Mary's Diner. What can I get you two? The special is Mary's Meatloaf with mashed potatoes and green beans."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

"That what you'd recommend we get?" asks Solomon.  Having worked in a little place while he was in high school, he knows the "special" is often just what's cheapest to make.  Regardless, he takes whatever she suggests as being the best food. 

After she's gotten both their orders, he asks Andrews, "You want to start hitting that list this afternoon?  Nothin' else, the rain will probably mean we'll catch people at home.  Hey, no one on the list happens to show Mary's Diner as their daytime address, do they?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

"I, on the other hand, could go for some meatloaf." Andrews says with a defiant smirk.  He orders the 'blue plate' with a cup of joe.  "Well, draw it up.  We'll see who's the closest."  he says as he looks around the table for an ashtray.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 29, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jacob Rook*
> 
> Stepping into the house, Jacob sees a kitchen that could have been transported out of time from the 1950's. On a kitchen table are two sets of plates with a half-eaten breakfast of eggs and bacon. Full cups of coffee sit on the table as well. One the stove is a coffeepot and frying pan with bits of egg and grease inside. A old radio plays country western music. The screen door continues to bang against the back of the house.




Jacob's going to look around.  Very carefully.  (Search +11, and I'm taking 20.  And yes, he's keeping his gun ready.)


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

Searching carefully, Jacob finds nothing that catches his eye in the kitchen. As he looks over the table, he hears something fall and break. It sounds like it came from a hallway that is connected to the kitchen.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 29, 2005)

Jacob goes into the hallway adjoining the kitchen.  Slowly, carefully, and with his gun in his hand, ready to fire if he needs to...


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

Jacob walks slowly into the hallway. At the end is an open doorway to what appears to be a bedroom. Half way down on the right is a door that is only open about a foot or so. A small table is across from the middle door and a broken white vase lies on the floor beside it. The table wobbles slightly.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 29, 2005)

Jacob goes back to the kitchen, and picks up a reasonably weighty dish.  He then walks back, and tosses it at the door, then readies his pistol...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2005)

The plate shatters as it hits the door. Jacob hears some thing moving inside the bathroom. It sounds like a rythumic clicking or tapping. Then he hears something fall.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 5, 2005)

Jacob goes back and gets a pan, and then tosses that at the door.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 6, 2005)

_This is the worst *CED*ing meatloaf I've ever had!  Where's the *CED*ing ketsup?  Why won't these *CED*ing names load?_, Andrews thinks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2005)

Solomon passes the katsup with the kind of  "told ya so" smile he figures will get him punched by Andrews one of these days.  He'd enjoyed his chicken fried steak with biscuit gravy well enough, but that was gone now. While Andrews picked unenthusiasticly at the meatloaf, Solomon made one more attempt to open the file from Sherriff's office.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC: Ok! Ok! Keep your shirts on!    

Andrews and Brown recieve the list of names. At the top of the list is Billy Ray Spivey. *hint hint!    * It gives the address of the his parent's house.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2005)

D)

Solomon picks up the check, and leaves a nice tip for the waitress in return for her good advice. "All right, let's go see Mom.  Did they let her know Billr Ray is in custody or is he more under wraps than that?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 6, 2005)

"He was living there, so she has to know he's been gone."  says Andrews, "I'll call Knoxville to double check, though.  Hopefully, she doesn't know about the store clerk."  Andrews calls Knoxville to check on the status of the booking, and then grabs his jacket and heads to the car.

OOC-







			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok! Ok! Keep your shirts on!



Gomez=my Fruedian meatloaf.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2005)

"His 'shopping spree' was multi-state, though, right?  She might not know what happened after he left."  

Solomon drives over to the Spivey home as Andrews makes his call.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "He was living there, so she has to know he's been gone."  says Andrews, "I'll call Knoxville to double check, though.  Hopefully, she doesn't know about the store clerk."  Andrews calls Knoxville to check on the status of the booking, and then grabs his jacket and heads to the car.




OCC: The mother knows that Billy has been captured and that there is a murder charge against him.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob goes back and gets a pan, and then tosses that at the door.




When the pan hits the door, the clicking noise increases in speed for a few seconds and the slows to a stop.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

Agents Andrews and Brown arrive at Mrs. Spivey's house. There are three cars in the front driveway. A middle aged woman with red hair and a black dress answers the door.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 6, 2005)

Jacob stares for a moment, then sighs.  "Screw it.  If the door won't budge... well, I never expected to make it to forty anyway."  

He walks forward, kicks open then door, and points the gun at whatever's in there.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

Upon kicking the door open, Jacob sees a lime green bathroom. A sink and toilet on the right side of the room and a curtained bathtub at the opposite end. A trashcan lies on its side under the sink.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2005)

"Good evening ma'am, my name is Agent Brown, this is Agent Andrews, FBI.  Are you Mrs. Spivey?" If she answers in the affirmative, "Ma'am we would like to talk to you about your son, Billy Ray.  May we come in?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

"Yes, I am Angel Spivey, please come in." the visibly distraught woman says. She leads you into the living room. A couple sits on the couch. "This is my sister Amy Crista and her husband Joe Crista. Please have a set. I talked to the state police yesterday."


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 6, 2005)

Jacob picks up an objective of reasonable size that's lying on the sink, and throws it at the trashcan.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

Jacob picks up a plastic cup and throws it at the trashcan. *Bang* The trash can rolls a little bit and then stops. Some of the paper and other debris fall out of it.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC--Is the curtain on the bathtub open?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> OOC--Is the curtain on the bathtub open?




It is closed.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 6, 2005)

Jacob opens the bathtub curtain.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Yes, I am Angel Spivey, please come in." the visibly distraught woman says. She leads you into the living room. A couple sits on the couch. "This is my sister Amy Crista and her husband Joe Crista. Please have a set. I talked to the state police yesterday."




Solomon nods greetings to each of them in turn. "Ma'am. Sir." He turns to Angel, "May we sit, ma'am?"  When they do, he says, "Mrs. Spivey, I want you to know that we understand how terrible all this must be for you.  Billy Ray has been cooperating with us as best as he is able, but he is quite distraught, and he has not been able to help us very much.  I want you to know that Agent Andrews and I are _not_ here trying to build a case against Billy Ray.  That's not our job, and not our goal.  We are here trying to discover some of the root causes behind what happened - I can maybe explain a little more as we go along.  But first, and I know you may have gone over this with the State Police, but I'd like you to think back to the days, weeks...months, before all this happened.  Please tell us about Billy Ray - what kind of kid he was before all this, and when you might have noticed a change."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob opens the bathtub curtain.




Jacob opens the curtain to a..............empty bathtub other than some soap and shampoo. As he puzzles over it something bumps into Jacobs left leg.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

*Angel Spivey's House*

 "Well Billy was a pretty normal teenager. He had just graduated high school and had applied for a job at the Saturn auto plant in Smyrna. The police say that Billy was involved in drugs but I just cannot believe it. I know my boy and he wasn't involved in drugs. Sure he hung out with a group of his friend but they would only play loud music and sometimes get thier older brothers to buy beer for them. 
 He did not act strangely or out of the ordinary before he disappeared. He had gone to see his girlfriend Jane Allen at about 9 PM and he didn't come back home until about 8:30 PM two days later. He said that he was completely unaware that any unusual amount of time had passsed, but felt ill and was in some pain. We took him to the doctor but he couldn't find anything wrong with him. The next day I heard a cry from Billy Ray's room and I saw him run from the house. Thats when I found Joe my husband dead in Billy's room with a hole in his chest." Mrs. Spivey begins to cry. "I'm sorry. We just buried Joe yesterday and I am still in shock over the whole thing."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 8, 2005)

"Of course - that's all anyone could expect from you."  Solomon gives her the time she needs to compose herself, while thinking privately, _well, a mother's view of her sone is always going to be a little rosy_. When she is ready, he asks her "Mrs. Spivey, when Billy Ray didn't come back from Jane's house, was that unusual for him?  Did he ever stay away from home for long stretches before this?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 8, 2005)

OOC- Swamped...sorry....be back at it soon!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

*Angel Spivey's House*

 "He had stayed out late before but he would always come home. I called and talked to Jane Allen's mother, Nancy. She said that she had not seen Billy and that Jane was fine."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 8, 2005)

"Would you mind giving us Jane's phone number and address?  Those of some of Billy's other friends would be helpful, too."  Solomon remembers their cover, "Are you sure none of Billy's friends ,or their older brothers, could have been into drugs? Noc chance that someone  might have given him something, even if it was done without Billy's knowledge?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Jacob opens the curtain to a..............empty bathtub other than some soap and shampoo. As he puzzles over it something bumps into Jacobs left leg.




Jacob spins around to see what has bumped into his leg.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

 Jacob looks down at the thing by the toilet. His brain takes a few seconds to decode what he is seeing. A single dog leg about a foot and a half tall bounces back an forth as it keeps it's balance. The foot's claws clicking against the tile. At the top of the leg where it would or should connect to the rest of the body is healed over with a single canine eye that glances about with a nervous twitch.


OOC: Loss 2 sanity as you fail your roll. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Would you mind giving us Jane's phone number and address?  Those of some of Billy's other friends would be helpful, too."  Solomon remembers their cover, "Are you sure none of Billy's friends ,or their older brothers, could have been into drugs? Noc chance that someone  might have given him something, even if it was done without Billy's knowledge?"




Mrs. Spivey gives you the numbers and addresses of Jane and some of Billy's friends. "They are a good bunch of kids. Normal teenagers but good kids." she says.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

Jacob blinks.  "Good boy," he notes in a soothing tone of voice, walking out of the bathroom, keeping his eyes on the... creature.  "Stay--stay..."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

The thing begins to follow Jacob out of the bathroom like some obscene pogo stick.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 8, 2005)

ooc: gonna slow up a bit in case Andrews has anything to ask. Solomon has finished what he wants to ask Angel.  Although it's too bad they already buried her husband.  Wonder if there was anything screwy with his tissues.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jacob Rook*
> 
> The thing begins to follow Jacob out of the bathroom like some obscene pogo stick.




Jacob takes a deep breath.  "Okay, Jacob, you can handle this.  You handled Ramona, even when she was alternately puking her guts out, and sticking needles in places where needles do not go.  Compared to that bit of seering horror, this is a walk in the park."  

He walks to kitchen then picks up a wooden spoon.  "Okay, boy--get the stick.  Get the stick!" he says cheerily, then tossing it in the corner.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

 The leg jumps even higher as the spoon clatters agains the corner of the kitchen. It's eye darts around like a paranoid junkie. It begins to hop in the direction of the open back door.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

Jacob rushes after the leg.  *Well, whatever it is, it seems to be without any doggy functions remaining...* he thinks to himself.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

OOC: The leg is not even out the door yet. It's not too fast either. What do you want to do with it?


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

OOC: Jacob calmly follows the leg.  If it looks like it's going to get away, he'll dart forward and grab it.  But right now, he's more interested in where it's going.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 11, 2005)

Andrews nods to Mrs. Spivey, "Thank you, ma'am.  If we could also get the number for the doctor, the one that you saw after Billy Ray felt ill, I'm sure that'd help too."  Andrews turns to Brown while she writes down the numbers, giving him that look, as if affirming, _its going to be a long day._


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

The leg hops out of the open door and into the backyard. Heavy rain drops begin to fall from the dark sky above. The wind blows with strong gusts but the leg does not seem to be concerned with the weather. It makes it's way across the yard in a zig zag pattern as if it has no real plan or purpose.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

*Andrews and Brown*

 "Doc Edwards has his office on Hickory Street south of Main." says Mrs. Spivey as she gives you his number.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 12, 2005)

"We sure do appreciate this, Mrs. Spivey." says Andrews, "If you can think of anything else, please call us at the Knoxville office."  Usually he would give a witness his card, but having a crying mother with a recently bisected husband bawling on the phone with him at 3 in the morning was a scenario that he'd rather avoid.  She didn't know anything, as far as Andrews could tell, or was too distraught to think of anything pertinent.

Andrews puts his raincoat back on and heads out to the car.  "I don't think that she saw anything."he says to Brown, "Maybe we'll have better luck with the girlfriend.  You have the map?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: Spivey's girlfriend Jane lives about a mile away.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 12, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jacob Rook*
> 
> The leg hops out of the open door and into the backyard. Heavy rain drops begin to fall from the dark sky above. The wind blows with strong gusts but the leg does not seem to be concerned with the weather. It makes it's way across the yard in a zig zag pattern as if it has no real plan or purpose.




Jacob grabs the leg, and brings it back inside.  He shuts it in the bathroom, as he goes to explore the rest of the house.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob grabs the leg, and brings it back inside.  He shuts it in the bathroom, as he goes to explore the rest of the house.




Jacob tries to grab the leg but misses as it jumps away from his grasp. (sorry you missed the little bugger)  It starts to frantically try and get away from you and it hops toward the chain link back fence and the field beyond.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

*Andrews and Brown*

OOC: Ok I guess your going to the girlfriend's house.

 You drive up to a very nice two story house. There is a new model green Taurus in the front driveway and a blue Honda Civic parked in the street. Coming up to the front door you can hear the sound of a television on in the house. You ring the door bell but after a minute or so you get no response.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

OOC- 'Dwyn...you around?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

ooc: yep - for some reason, I didn't get notification of the last several posts, sorry.  But I'm here. The girlfriend was definitely where Solomon wanted to go next.

Solomon looks at the car, and hears the TV, and knocks again, loudly.  If there is still no response: "You see any probable cause here?" he asks Andrews doubtfully.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

"Green would think so," Andrews says, "but I'm not sure if Derringer and the DA would have our back on this one."  Andrews looks down at his shoes, and then at the soggy lawn. Sighing, he says, "Well, we can take a look around back."  Andrews proceeds to walk around the house, trying to get a look in the windows.

(OOC- Why does this sound familiar?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Solomon circles around the other side of the house doing the same thing.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

Just as you’re about to go look around the house the front door opens. A brown haired woman in her late 40's answers the door. She is dressed in a blue house robe and her hair is disheveled. "Yes?" she says.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Solomon turns to her, his bearing businesslike, and goes into his routine.  "Good afternoon, Ma'am, My name is Agent Brown; This is agent Andrews.  FBI."  He produces his badge.  "We would like to speak to Jane about her boyfriend Billy Spivey.  She's not in any trouble; we're just hope she can help fill in some of the blanks regarding what happened to Billy in the days leading up to the tragedy.  Is Jane in?"

[ooc: didn't get notified of this post either.  weird.]


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

The woman gives you a wide smile. "Oh, it's very nice to meet you. I didn't hear you knock because of the television. Come on in please. Would you like something to drink? Coffee? Lemonade?" She attempts to straighten her hair as you enter the house.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

"Coffe would be fine, ma'am if it wouldn't be any trouble."  Solomon scans about the house as he follows her in.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

"I'm fine, ma'am" Andrews says as he steps into the house.  Noticing that noting was said of her daughter, he asks again, "Did you say that Jane was here?  We'd like to talk to her for just a bit"

OOC- Speed demons. _*Submit Message*_!!


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Jacob tries to grab the leg but misses as it jumps away from his grasp. (sorry you missed the little bugger)  It starts to frantically try and get away from you and it hops toward the chain link back fence and the field beyond.




Jacob darts forward to make another attempt.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

"Jane? She is up in her room studying. Here please sit down and let me get you your coffee." says the woman. "Oh! You must think me a ghastly host! I didn't introduce myself. I am Nancy Allen." she shakes your hands.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Solomon smiles. "Pleased to meet you Ms. Allen.  Actually, why don't you just have Jane come down, and we can talk with her while you get the coffee ready? It should only take a few minutes - we don't want to trouble you for too long. "


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

 Reaching for the leg, Jacob barely misses (missed by 1  ) grabbing it and the leg jumps through a hole in the fence and then moves into the waist tall grass in the field beyond.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

*Andrews and Brown*

 Nancy Allen stops on her way to the kitchen and looks back at you. "Well if it's important. You can go up to her room and talk to her. It is just up the stairs and on the right. I will go get your coffee." The mother then hurries to the kitchen.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Solomon thinks something is odd - nothing major, just, odd.  When she leaves the room, she says very quietly to Andrews, "Why was she so eager to get to the kitchen?  And why didn't she just holler up there like any other mother would?  You wanna go up and knock on her door?  I think I need to go wash my hands in the kitchen."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

"Sure thing, partner." Andrews says as he reaches into his jacket and unclips the leather snap on his holster, and releases the safety, hoping the cowboy joke isn't lost on Brown.  He quietly climbs the stairs and looks for an obvious door to knock on.  Sweating a little bit, a familiar face flashes in his head.  _Gutierrez....._ "Bastard." Andrews mouths to himself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Sure thing, partner.".




Solomon smiles a bit, and rises. He moves to the kitchen door, knocking as he opens it, saying "Sorry, Ma'am - just realized I have some stuff on my hands from the rental car, mind of I wash up? Don't want to get your house dirty," he explains.  If everything looks normal, and she's just preparing coffee or something, he washes his hands and goes back out, thanking her.

ooc: Sense Motive +10


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

OOC-Howzabouta _Sense Motive_, +12.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jacob Rook*
> 
> Reaching for the leg, Jacob barely misses (missed by 1  ) grabbing it and the leg jumps through a hole in the fence and then moves into the waist tall grass in the field beyond.




Jacob is following that leg.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*

 Jumping over the fence, Jacob chases after the hopping dog leg as it moves into the grass. Luckly Jacob is able to keep a eye on it and does not lose it in the grass. He grabs the thing and picks it up.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

*Andrews and Brown*

 Solomon follows Nancy into her kitchen and sees here making coffee. "Go ahead and wash up. There is some soap by the sink." She says with a chipper tone. 


Brown's Sense Motive [sblock]She seems truthful to you. A little scatterbrained but ok.[/sblock]

Andrew's Sense Motive [sblock]She seems to be truthful to you but something is not right with her behavior. [/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

Andrews nods rather deliberately, and makes sure that Brown (and not the lady) sees him arm his pistol before he heads upstairs.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 13, 2005)

Jacob goes back inside and shuts the leg in the bathroom.  Then he searches the rest of the house.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Solomon grunts inwardly as he notes Andrews' action, and then loosens his gun, too, slightly puzzled. He washes his hands, and thanks Nancy.  He stays there, and asks, "So you must have been pretty upset about what happened over at the Spivey's.  How is Jane taking it?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob goes back inside and shuts the leg in the bathroom.  Then he searches the rest of the house.





Searching the house, nothing looks out of the ordinary other than there are no people here and a living dog leg is bumping into the bathroom door.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon grunts inwardly as he notes Andrews' action, and then loosens his gun, too, slightly puzzled. He washes his hands, and thanks Nancy.  He stays there, and asks, "So you must have been pretty upset about what happened over at the Spivey's.  How is Jane taking it?"




As Nancy makes a pot of coffee she happly chats with you. "Oh yes it is terrible isn't. Jane is doing just fine though. She is a tough little girl you know."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews nods rather deliberately, and makes sure that Brown (and not the lady) sees him arm his pistol before he heads upstairs.




Upstairs, Andrew opens the first door on the right. The room looks like a typical teenage girls room. Boy band posters on the wall. A dresser stacked with pictures of friends and school books. The room looks clean and the bed is made. There is no one in the room though. A phone with a answering machine sits on a bedside table.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> As Nancy makes a pot of coffee she happly chats with you. "Oh yes it is terrible isn't. Jane is doing just fine though. She is a tough little girl you know."





"That's good, ma'am.  Billy's mom gave us the names of a couple people Billy used to hang out with - can you think of anyone she might have forgotten? "  After her answer he says, "What did you think of Billy's friends, ma'am?  No one you thought was a bad influence on him or Jane?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Searching the house, nothing looks out of the ordinary other than there are no people here and a living dog leg is bumping into the bathroom door.




Jacob checks around the house for a pet carrier.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 19, 2005)

Andrews quickly scans the room, closet, bathroom and hall for any signs of Jane.  Then, quite invasively, steps into the room and clicks the play button on the machine, turing the volume down slightly.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews quickly scans the room, closet, bathroom and hall for any signs of Jane.  Then, quite invasively, steps into the room and clicks the play button on the machine, turing the volume down slightly.




The answering machine plays several messages from friends of Jane. Most of them seem to be trying to find her or ask where she has been.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob checks around the house for a pet carrier.




He finds one in the garage.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "That's good, ma'am.  Billy's mom gave us the names of a couple people Billy used to hang out with - can you think of anyone she might have forgotten? "  After her answer he says, "What did you think of Billy's friends, ma'am?  No one you thought was a bad influence on him or Jane?"




"Oh Jane and Billy are two peas in a pod. He is such a very nice boy! I bet that they will get hitched in the future." says Nancy. "Do you want cream and sugar with your coffee?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> He finds one in the garage.




Jacob takes the pet carrier, and puts "Fido" in it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2005)

Andrews continues to search the bedroom, including under the bed and in the closet.  He'll open any main drawers looking like they may hold personal affects.  He'll then quickly search the rest of the second floor.

(OOC- Search +13)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Oh Jane and Billy are two peas in a pod. He is such a very nice boy! I bet that they will get hitched in the future." says Nancy. "Do you want cream and sugar with your coffee?"





"Just black, thank you, ma'am.  Mrs. Spivey said Billy was on his way over to see Jane when he disappeared.  Had he called over before leaving his house?  Did Jane worry about him during those two days, or was it not really out of the ordinary enough to get upset about at that time?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Just black, thank you, ma'am.  Mrs. Spivey said Billy was on his way over to see Jane when he disappeared.  Had he called over before leaving his house?  Did Jane worry about him during those two days, or was it not really out of the ordinary enough to get upset about at that time?"




"Worry. Well of coarse she was worried. But she is a strong girl and though it is terrible what happened to the young boy. Jane will get over it. I am sure."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews continues to search the bedroom, including under the bed and in the closet.  He'll open any main drawers looking like they may hold personal affects.  He'll then quickly search the rest of the second floor.
> 
> (OOC- Search +13)




Searching the room you notice that amount of clothing in the dresser is not as much as you would expect from a teenage girl. As if some clothing had been removed. Plus personal items like a tooth brush, blow dryer, and hair care items are missing from her bathroom.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob takes the pet carrier, and puts "Fido" in it.





The leg attempt to escape from the carrier with no success. It bounces and bangs against the sides of the carrier.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Jacob walks out of the house, whistling to himself, and goes to his rental.  After about a minute, he begins singing.  "I'm walkin'--yes, indeed--and I'm talkin' about you and me--and I'm hoping you come back to me--uh-huh..."

He decides to go to a motel.  A cheap one.  Where they generally don't do room service.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrews quietly, slowly comes back down the stairs.  If Brown sees him first, he looks him in the eye and shakes his head very slightly.  "Well," he says, "everyone's got coffee.  Let's have a seat and talk about all this." he goes on in his now fake, but still familiar down home Virginia twang.

After they're all seated, he looks square at Nancy and asks, "Now how long ago did you talk to Jane last?"  he asks brightly, faking a rhetorical question.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> He decides to go to a motel.  A cheap one.  Where they generally don't do room service.





There is only one motel in town. Merle's Shut-Eye, a small 12 room motel off of Main Street.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> After they're all seated, he looks square at Nancy and asks, "Now how long ago did you talk to Jane last?"  he asks brightly, faking a rhetorical question.




Nancy's expression changes to that of concentration. "Talk to Jane? It must have been earlier today. I think."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

(OOC- Sense Motive +13 on that last answer.)

"And she...didn't come down the stairs and leave?"  his face turns suddenly serious as he gets to his feet.  "She's not up there, ma'am.  And it looks like she packed for a bit of a stay."  He reaches into his pocket and pulls out his cel phone, a bit of a psychological ploy, and asks, "Are you sure there's nothing you'd like to tell us, ma'am?"  His face is now like stone, looking the woman dead in the eye.

(OOC- Let's try an Intimidate on her, +7.  Hey, I got my good cop with me.)


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Sense Motive +13 on that last answer.)
> 
> "And she...didn't come down the stairs and leave?"  his face turns suddenly serious as he gets to his feet.  "She's not up there, ma'am.  And it looks like she packed for a bit of a stay."  He reaches into his pocket and pulls out his cel phone, a bit of a psychological ploy, and asks, "Are you sure there's nothing you'd like to tell us, ma'am?"  His face is now like stone, looking the woman dead in the eye.
> 
> (OOC- Let's try an Intimidate on her, +7.  Hey, I got my good cop with me.)



*
Sense Motive* [sblock] She does not appear to be lying to you. [/sblock]

Nancy seems to be totally obvious to the serious tone that Agent Andrews has changed too. "Not upstairs? Well she must have gone out with out me knowing it. Do you want me to have her call you when she comes back?" says Nancy in a pleasant chatty tone.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrews returns to his usual pissed off look and shoots a glance at Brown, as if looking for approval.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Solomon wonders if she's on something.  He shoots a confirmation to Andrews' questioning glance, but for his part, concentrates on her eyes, trying to see the effects of marijuana, or other intoxicant in there  (ooc - Spot:9 or Sense Motive:10? not sure)- a reflex left over from his street cop days. He tries to think back over what he has seen in the house - how many sets of dirty dishes there were, the number of sets of muddy shoes by the entrance, sets of keys present on any visible key holder, etc.  If he can't remember, he gets up, and starts to look around the ground floor.  After a couple seconds, he does that regardless, conspicuously taking notes on what he sees, trying to see if this gets any sort of reaction out of her.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> There is only one motel in town. Merle's Shut-Eye, a small 12 room motel off of Main Street.




He goes there, then begins to call his buddies in the tabloid business.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> He goes there, then begins to call his buddies in the tabloid business.





OOC: Are you using your cell phone or the phone at the hotel?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon....concentrates on her eyes, trying to see the effects of marijuana, or other intoxicant in there  (ooc - Spot:9 or Sense Motive:10? not sure)- a reflex left over from his street cop days.



(OOC- Woah...I misread that at first.  Thought you suspected Andrews of being a stoner.  Hehe.  Now taitzu52 on the other hand..........  )


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon wonders if she's on something.  He shoots a confirmation to Andrews' questioning glance, but for his part, concentrates on her eyes, trying to see the effects of marijuana, or other intoxicant in there  (ooc - Spot:9 or Sense Motive:10? not sure)- a reflex left over from his street cop days. He tries to think back over what he has seen in the house - how many sets of dirty dishes there were, the number of sets of muddy shoes by the entrance, sets of keys present on any visible key holder, etc.  If he can't remember, he gets up, and starts to look around the ground floor.  After a couple seconds, he does that regardless, conspicuously taking notes on what he sees, trying to see if this gets any sort of reaction out of her.




 Her eyes appear to be normal looking, no dilatation or reddish. Looking around the house it looks like it has not been cleaned in several days. Dishes are piled up in the sink. Dirty cloths thrown on the floor. Nancy does not seem to be at all bothered by your snooping around. There are pictures on the fireplace mantle of the family; Nancy, her husband (?), and a teenaged girl that must be Jane.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Pretending again like he's about to make a phone call, Andrews asks Nancy, "What's today's date, ma'am?  And your zip code please."  He's trying to guage just how coherant she really is.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Pretending again like he's about to make a phone call, Andrews asks Nancy, "What's today's date, ma'am?  And your zip code please."  He's trying to guage just how coherant she really is.




Nancy give you her address, phone number, and the date. All are correct.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrews nods, looking satisfied.  But inside he's truly disappointed.  Having a psych evaluation on this old bird in Knoxville seems in order right now, but not really possible at this point.

Andrews puts his phone back in his pocket, and feigning forgetfulness, he says, "Oh, I must have left my pen upstairs.  Excuse me one more time."  He jogs up the stairs and checks the windows on Jane's room, and peeks in at the other bedroom as well.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: Are you using your cell phone or the phone at the hotel?




OOC:  Jacob has a cell phone?  But--just kidding--he's using the hotel phone.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2005)

"Ma'am, which of the cars outside belongs to Jane?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Ma'am, which of the cars outside belongs to Jane?"




"Jane drives a blue honda civic." Nancy turns and looks into the living room. "Oh Oprah is on! Well gentlemen you must excuse me but I cannot miss Oprah!" Nancy giggles with glee. "It was so nice to meet you two."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> OOC:  Jacob has a cell phone?  But--just kidding--he's using the hotel phone.




 Jacob dials the number of the _ Daily Tattler’s_ main office. After a few clicks and pops a female voice answers the phone. "Daily Tattler! How may I direct your call?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

(OOC- Can I still go upstairs?)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Jacob dials the number of the _ Daily Tattler’s_ main office. After a few clicks and pops a female voice answers the phone. "Daily Tattler! How may I direct your call?"




"Call Frank MacAvoy.  Tell him it's Jacob Rook."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Can I still go upstairs?)




Solomon looks at her, then at Andrews on his way upstairs.  Solomon decides she won't mind if they have a look around before they go. He goes upstairs, too.  "Christ, someone has had her happy pills today, hasn't she?"  He pokes his head in Jane's room to see for himself, and looks in the other bedroom as Andrews does the same.  Solomon says to him, "If Jane's car is still here, I doubt she's left town.  How long ago did the messages on her machine start piling up?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrews hits the play button again.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Jane's mother has sat down in front of the television and she doesn't seem to know that you are still the house. 

The messages on Jane's answering machine go back about 2 days. Andrews also sees a blank white note pad by the phone.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Call Frank MacAvoy.  Tell him it's Jacob Rook."




There is a pause. "I am sorry Mr. Rook but Mr. MacAvoy is not in the office at the moment. Can I leave him a message for you?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> There is a pause. "I am sorry Mr. Rook but Mr. MacAvoy is not in the office at the moment. Can I leave him a message for you?"




"Tell him, I've got something big, and to call me at..." (Here Rook says the room number) "...as soon as possible.  Especially if he's really there, and just trying to keep from talking to me.  And tell him if I don't hear from him soon, I'll sell to _Third Eye_, or the Gravinskys.  And as we all know, those bastards will buy anything, so don't think I can be bluffed on this."  

With that he hangs up, and decides to check the room for bugging devices.  (Taking 10 on a Search check, result 21)  Mostly to pass the time.

Mostly.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrews takes a pencil and shades on the paper, looking for any indentations on the page.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Tell him, I've got something big, and to call me at..." (Here Rook says the room number) "...as soon as possible.  Especially if he's really there, and just trying to keep from talking to me.  And tell him if I don't hear from him soon, I'll sell to _Third Eye_, or the Gravinskys.  And as we all know, those bastards will buy anything, so don't think I can be bluffed on this."
> 
> With that he hangs up, and decides to check the room for bugging devices.  (Taking 10 on a Search check, result 21)  Mostly to pass the time.
> 
> Mostly.




She double checks your information. "I will tell him as soon as I see him Mr. Rook." 

Searching your hotel room, the only bugs you find are the dead six legged kind.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews takes a pencil and shades on the paper, looking for any indentations on the page.




Shading the paper shows the indentations from the last message written on the page. 

_Scott Addams
5:00
Merle's_


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Searching your hotel room, the only bugs you find are the dead six legged kind.




Just to be on the safe side, he flushes them down the toilet.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrews rips off the page and nods to Brown.  If the upstairs has been pretty much worked over, he heads downstairs.  Unless Brown has something to say......


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Brown follows Andrews downstairs, and, presumably outside, leaving Jane's mom alone with Oprah.  "Merle's, then.  Let's go see if Mr. Addams is checked in?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

You head back to Merle's Shut-Eye. It has begun to rain hard as a storm has blown in. Once their you enter the motel's small office. A thin man in his late 20's sits behind the counter and he is reading a newspaper.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

"Hi there.  Agent Brown from up in Room 8. I'm hoping you'll be able to give us a hand.  We need to get in touch with one of your other guests - Scott Addams.  He's still checked in, right?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

The young man looks up from his paper. "Let me check, Sir." He opens the registry book on the front counter and looks through it. "Yep, Here he is. Scott Addams, rooms #3 and #4. He checked in a week and a half ago. He is paid up for another week."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

"Thanks. Any reason for the two rooms that you know about?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

"Great." says Andrews, "Two rooms, eh?  He's got a lot of guests, huh?"  His friendly face is back on, as he probes for casual details.

Edit: (OOC-Again, the classic FBI double post.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

On the way to the room or the hotel, Andrews places a call to the Sheriff.  "Andrews here.  We're following up on a possible witness, Jane Allen.  She was last seen with one Scott Addams.  Any records on the guy?  Better yet, ya know him?"

If that fails, he places the same call to Knoxville field office.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Thanks. Any reason for the two rooms that you know about?"




The man looks down at the registry. "He is staying in room #4 and room #3 is for storage of research materials. Here is his card."

He gives you a business card that reads. 

*Scott Addams
Editor
Watch the Skys!
Tennesse's Most Read UFO Newsletter. 
Knoxville, Tenn*

OOC: I edited the room number to #3 and #4.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> On the way to the room or the hotel, Andrews places a call to the Sheriff.  "Andrews here.  We're following up on a possible witness, Jane Allen.  She was last seen with one Scott Addams.  Any records on the guy?  Better yet, ya know him?"




The Sheriff answers. "Addams? I think is some reporter, writer, or something that has been asking around about UFO's for the past week."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

"Thanks," Solomon says to the clerk. "When was the last time you saw him around here?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

A moment later....

"Great." says Andrews as they walk out of the office, "The *CED*ing UFO wierdos have landed."

He lights up a cigarette and turns to Brown, "So how do you want to play this one, kid?  FBI knocking on this loser's door is like his wettest dream come true.  First the lights in the sky, then confirmation of his fantasy." 
He takes another long drag, and says, "So should we talk to him now?  We have the pretense of looking for a 'missing person'.  Witness involved in a multi-state murder investigation.  Just let the conversation switch gears to the UFO crap?"  He looks left and then right, "Or do you just want to wait until the sun goes down and jimmy the lock on room #3?" he says with a smirk.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Thanks," Solomon says to the clerk. "When was the last time you saw him around here?"




"Hum, I don't think that I have seen him in about 2 days."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

> "Hum, I don't think that I have seen him in about 2 days."



"Gotcha.  Thanks.  Might have a couple things to run by you after we talk to him - that be okay? Thanks."  Solomon steps away and they walk towards the rooms.



> ...He looks left and thne right, "Or do you just want to wait until the sun goes down and jimmy the lock on room #3?" he says with a smirk.




"Seriously? I was thinking more of getting the clerk to ask us to investigate all those 'disturbances' he's heard coming from those rooms over the past couple days, and just give us the keys, but...either way," Solomon says with a bit of a grin.  "For now, I don't mind just knocking."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

"Disturbances?" asks Andrews, lost in his own angle.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

"Sure.  All the _disturbances_ he's heard coming from inside the room for the past couple days.  The ones that have him worried about the potential safety of those inside, and have him grateful that there are a couple of law enforcement agents nearby who, at his request of course, are willing to have a look inside to make sure everything is okay. 'Course, maybe it wasn't a disturbance.  Maybe he just thinks he smells a gas leak."  Solomon grins, and thinks back, somewhat wistfully, to his Philly days.  "Landlord's your best friend if you need to get into a crack dealer's apartment in less time than it will take to get a warrant.  Jimmying the lock works, too, in this situation, I guess - probably won't be bringing anyone to _trial _ in this case."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

Solomon gestures toward the door, and unless there is further discussion, knocks on the door to Room 4.  He'll hold up though, if Andrews want to do something else or start with Room 3.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

OOC-Carry on.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

You walk up to the door of room #4 and knock. There is no response. Andrews sees a bit of white cloth sticking out of the bottom of the door. The curtains to the room's lone window are drawn shut.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

Andrews turns to the ex-Philly cop and smiles from behind his sunglasses.  "What, is he having a clam bake in there?" he says jokingly as he bends down to examine the cloth.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

Solomon answers with a look that says "Hell if I know...."  As Andrews checks out the cloth, Solomon listens at the front wal or window of the motel room to hear if the room's air conditioning system is on.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Andrews figures that the cloth is from a towel that has been placed along the door jam on the other side of the door. The AC is not running at the moment. Solomon does not hear any sounds coming from the room.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

"Clam bake." Andrews says as he stands up.  "I guess he didn't hear us." he says sarcastically, "Would you like to do the honors, big guy?"

(OOC- Before we pound on the door, kick it in, or get management to open the door, are there any back windows on these rooms?  Since we are 2 doors down, I figure they're all the same.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

As Solomon considers, he drifts over to the other room's door, both to see if there's another towel stuffed underneath it, or if the air conditioning is running in there.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As Solomon considers, he drifts over to the other room's door, both to see if there's another towel stuffed underneath it, or if the air conditioning is running in there.




No towel and the AC is running.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Before we pound on the door, kick it in, or get management to open the door, are there any back windows on these rooms?  Since we are 2 doors down, I figure they're all the same.)





OOC: No back door or windows.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

Brown moves back over to Andrews and says quietly, "Someone's home over in three. You want to knock?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

"Maybe." says Andrews, "But it'd be a trick to get the towel in front of the door after you've left.  My bet's on #4."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

"Unless of course he's opened the doors in between the two rooms...but that wouldn't change the fact that someone could hear us inside 4. Let's try to get the key; that way we can open it up if he won't let us in when we pound on the door."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

"You're the s'treet cop', so it's your play, kid." says Andrews, "I'm just here to get the DA off your back, just in case."  Andrews' smirk has reappeared yet again, as he listens for any sounds coming from the rooms.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 25, 2005)

"All right, come a little ways away, out of the field of view of the rooms' windows, and watch for a couple minutes.  Don't want him trying to sneak off while I try to get the keys from Merle's loyal footsoldier down there."

Solomon heads back to the desk, hurrying most of the way, so it's apparent he is in a rush, and gets the clerk's attention.  He displays his badge, and wears a deadly serious, urgent expression.  "Son, I need the keys to rooms 3 and 4... _Now_!"  His bearing makes it clear that this is vitally important, and that further question are not necessary for the kid to think it's a good idea that Solomon should have the keys.  If the kid gives them up, Solomon says, "Good man - you mighta just saved two lives.  Until we sort this out and get everyone safe, you don't _touch_ that phone or open your mouth, and you stay right here - Got it?" Then rushes out and back up to the rooms.  

(ooc: Bluff +11, Intimidate +12.  If the kid balks, we see how it goes from there. edit: By saying he mighta just saved two lives, Solomon is _not_ implying a threat against the kid, but that two people in the room might be in danger. just to be clear.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

OOC-Wow, that's kickin' the door down either way!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 25, 2005)

ooc:


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

The kid at the front desk doesn't even get the chance to question Solomon. He mumbles. "Yes, Sir. Yes Sir." and hands the keys over.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Solomon heads quickly back up to the rooms, showing Andrews the keys, and giving him a look that says, "No problem...er...might have laid it on bit thick...".  What he says is: "Number 4 first?".  If Andrews agrees, he bangs on the door, giving the person inside one more chance to respond or open the door. "Addams?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Unbuttoning his jacket, Andrews gives the nod.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*Jacob Rook* 

After making your call and checking on your new 'pet', you hear a commotion outside. It sounds like someone is banging on a door of one of the hotel rooms and yelling.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

*Merle's Shut-Eye Motel*

Solomon bangs on the door and yells for Addams. There is no response.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 26, 2005)

Jacob cracks open his door, and glances out.  "Hey, could you keep it down out here!  I'm expecting a phone call!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

"You take low, I take high." Solomon says as he draw his gunand puts the key in the lock.  When Andrews is ready he opens the door and scans the room fast, trying to note any immediate threats.  People in the room get, "FBI! Hands on you head!"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob cracks open his door, and glances out.  "Hey, could you keep it down out here!  I'm expecting a phone call!"




About three rooms down you see two men, one black and one white, dressed in suits standing before one of the room doors. Oh has his jacket open and you see the flash of a pistol in a shoulder holster. Their appearence just screams FED to you.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Solomon unlocks the door and you both rush it. The door is alittle hard to open because a several towels have been stuffed under the door jam. It is very dark in the room. No lights are on and the curtains are closed. Blankets have been placed over the window and seaked with duck tape. You don't see anyone in the room though the bed is unmade and a suitcase is open on the dresser. A laptop computer sits on the table.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "FBI! Hands on your head!"



(OOC- You've been waiting ever since we started this game to say that, haven't you.)

Andrews shakes his head at the dramatics of the situation, but pulls his pistol and follows Brown's lead.  _*CED*ing cowboy._ he thinks, _busting a UFO dweeb's door in looking for a witness._  But with little time to think, Andrews takes a knee, and points his gun in the room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Solomon whispers to Andrews with a wink and a black smile, "Been waiting to say that since the day I applied to join the Bureau." 

Solomon calls out "Adams?... Jane?" as he moves in, checks the closet and the bathroom for anyone hiding.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Andrews tilts his head, looking under the bed.  He scans the sides for anyone in the curtains.  "Bathroom, I'll cover you." says Andrews, as he looks for a possible door to room #3.  He looks down athte towel, trying to figure out how it could be jammed in the door if the room _was _ empty.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Solomon flips the light switch to put some light on the situation but nothing happens. Checking the lights you see that all the light blubs have been removed. The small closet just has a light coat and a jacket hanging up in it. There is no one in the curtains for sure as the blankets are taped pretty tighly over them. There is nothing under the bed.

One of the first thing you notice about the room is the odor! Flash backs to the car buried in the desert come to you as remember the smell of death. 

Some clothes are neatly folded on a table while others are tossed in a corner. Junk food containers litter the floor.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Solomon flips the light switch to put some light on the situation but nothing happens. Checking the lights you see that all the light blubs have been removed. The small closet just has a light coat and a jacket hanging up in it. There is no one in the curtains for sure as the blankets are taped pretty tighly over them. There is nothing under the bed.




"What the hell?" Solomon mutters. 

ooc:Is there enough natural light with the door open to see into the bathroom, or would we need to clear the windows first?  Alternatively, are the removed light builbs visible anywhere in plain sight?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "What the hell?" Solomon mutters.
> 
> ooc:Is there enough natural light with the door open to see into the bathroom, or would we need to clear the windows first?  Alternatively, are the removed light builbs visible anywhere in plain sight?




 It is pretty dark, clearing the window would really help you see. You don't see any light bulbs but wait there they are in the trash can!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Andrews reaches up and tears the curtains off of the wall, leaving them in a heap on the floor.

(OOC- Is there a door to Room #3?)

Andrews checks back outside the door, checking for any movement from #3.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> One of the first thing you notice about the room is the odor! Flash backs to the car buried in the desert come to you as remember the smell of death.





Solomon now mutters, a little louder, "Aw Hell...Andrews, I think we got a ripe one in here..."  

After Andrews clears the windows, Brown waits for him to look back in the room so he can provide any needed cover, then open the bathroom door ad looks in, gun ready.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews reaches up and tears the curtains off of the wall, leaving them in a heap on the floor.
> 
> (OOC- Is there a door to Room #3?)
> 
> Andrews checks back outside the door, checking for any movement from #3.




 Light floods into the room and you can see a lot better. There is a door which looks like it goes to Room #3. Solomon looks into the bathroom and with the better lighting can see the still body of a man in the bathtub.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Solomon looks at the body for signs of an obvious cause of death.  He calls out to Andrews, "*CED*, Andrews, come take a look."  Solomon also looks around the rest of the bathroom, for signs of a struggle, or anything else out of the ordinary.

ooc: (Is this a male or a female?  Is there water still in the tub?)

ooc2: *CED* Gotta go for a while...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

"*CED*", mutters Andrews in chorus, hearing Brown's discovery, "Gimme the key to #3 and cover the inside door."   He grabs the key, and races back into the parking lot to open up the door.  More like unlatch the lock and kick it it, gun drawn.

Edit: OOC- Well, let's see how much of this cowboy action Gomez is willing to spoon up.  If it gets really juicy, I'll hold off on my replies.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

ooc: all right one more quick post.  Then I gotta a go.   

Solomon hands over the key, and movs to the door of the room, covering hte inside of the room , but wathcing Andrews go in from the outside, too.  If the guy expecting the phone call is still there, Solomon barks at him to get inside his room for his own safety.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon looks at the body for signs of an obvious cause of death.  He calls out to Andrews, "*CED*, Andrews, come take a look."  Solomon also looks around the rest of the bathroom, for signs of a struggle, or anything else out of the ordinary.




 Solomon goes in for a closer look. A man's body lies in a tub full of bloody water. The man is in his mid-thirties, heavyset, with curly black hair and a bushy beard. He wearing boxer shorts and a T-shirt (reading "Knoxville Fantasy Con 1989"). He has numerous slashes to his wrists. A bloody pocket knife lays on the rim of the bathtub. There is a large bump of whitish flesh on the man's forehead about three inches wide.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 26, 2005)

Somewhat intrigued, Jacob wanders out of his room, to figure out what the federal Miami Vice team-up is doing in this town.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Somewhat intrigued, Jacob wanders out of his room, to figure out what the federal Miami Vice team-up is doing in this town.




The Fed have charged into room number 4 (your in 7). Suddenly you see the curtains to the room's window being ripped off their track as one of the Fed's pulls them down.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Solomon goes in for a closer look. A man's body lies in a tub full of bloody water. The man is in his mid-thirties, heavyset, with curly black hair and a bushy beard. He wearing boxer shorts and a T-shirt (reading "Knoxville Fantasy Con 1989"). He has numerous slashes to his wrists. A bloody pocket knife lays on the rim of the bathtub. There is a large bump of whitish flesh on the man's forehead about three inches wide.





After seeing this, Solomon, although itching to get his digital camera out, proceeds as above, until he gets an okay from Andrews that he's not in danger:



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon hands over the key, and movs to the door of the room, covering hte inside of the room , but wathcing Andrews go in from the outside, too. If the guy expecting the phone call is still there, Solomon barks at him to get inside his room for his own safety.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 26, 2005)

"Hey!  Don't yell at me!  I warn you, I keep on retainer over 600 pounds of attorney, over 300 of it one very irate Filipino!"  He glances at them.  "What's going on here?  Why are two FBI agents knocking down doors in the middle of nowhere?  I demand answers!  The nation demands answers!"  His hand goes to his pocket, following which he yanks out his wallet.  "I'm with the press!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

(OOC-Who said we were FBI?)

Andrews stands outside of room #3, gun pointed at the door.  He pulls the key out of the unlocked door, and backs up to kick it.  Seeing a Hawaiian shirt civ approach makes him _very_ nervous.  "Stay the *CED* back!  Do it!!", he says, as he spins around, pointing his pistol at the ground in front of the man.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC:



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "FBI! Hands on you head!"




IC:

Jacob stares at the man offended, and raises his hands, to demonstrate he's unarmed.  "Buddy, don't kid yourself.  You guys can fix a lot, but shooting an unarmed white man in cold blood without fear of repercussions is an ability your agency lost in the '60s.  Now, kindly explain what is going on here, or I will right a scathing note to your supervisor, using many pungent adjectives."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

ooc: Those words were only said into the room when we went in - not to Jacob, but okay


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"And I can put a scathing bullet in your *CED*ing head!" Andrews yells, now pointing the gun at the mans chest.  "Get down on your knees and don't move.  NOW!!"  This guy picked the wrong moment to mess with Andrews and the sound in his voice makes it very clear.  Brown should be there any minute now and cover this *CED*hole so he can do his job.

(OOC-Well, we are shouting a lot.)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC--This is a motel.  A cheap motel.  If you shout things, people will overhear them.

"That will look good on your report," notes Jacob.  He glances around curious.  "Is there a warrant connected with this?  Or is this little exercise operating on some extra-legal principle that you've got guns, suits, and badges and don't have to worry about those things?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Solomon rushes out to Andrews, and takes over covering the guy so Andrews can secure room 3.  "Sir, for your own safety, you _must_ comply with our instructions! You can stay here and get down on your knees _right now_ or go back and wait in your room.  When everything is secure - and you, my partner, I, and every other person at this flophouse are all safe, we will be happy to take a statement from you and also to explain the concept of probable cause."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews eyes shoot back from the civ, to the door.  Civ, to the door.  He shouts, "Stay within 15 feet of this door and you'll be placed under arrest.  MOVE!!"  With that, he kicks the unlocked door in.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: Oh Joy!    Initial PC interaction with guns! I love it!  


 Andrews kicks open the door to #3. There is a woman's scream from inside as he does so. Sitting on the bed of the room is a scared blonde teenaged girl. She looks to be very pregnant! "Please don't hurt me!" she cries.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews lowers his gun to a 45 degree angle, and says, "You're fine, ma'am.  Is there anyone else in the room."  It sounds like a statement and not a question, as he takes a step to the side and scans the room for anyone else.  "State your name please." he says, a bit more calmly, his eyes still darting all over the room.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

*Merle's Shut-Eye Room #3*

 The young woman shakes her head in reply to Andrew's first question. Other than several empty pizza boxes sitting on the table the room looks normal. 

 She looks very scared. She then answers Andrew's second question. "Jane. Jane Allen." she stammers.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

"Have you been harmed ma'am? "


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Have you been harmed ma'am? "




She shakes her head no.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

"Okay, stay put while Agent Andrews checks out the room."  Solomon turns back to the civ a couple door away, suddenly processing something. _'I'm with the Press!' _, Solomon thinks, appraising the man. _He could be a UFO guy_.  "You Mr. Addams, sir?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"You know your mother, Nancy's worried sick about you." Andrews lies, just to see her reaction.  He walks in the room, pistol pointed at the far wall as he checks the curtains, and then to the bathroom, as he checks there.  He emerges from the bathroom and looks under the bed.  All being well he gets up and holsters his firearm.  "Sorry about that, Jane.  Who's paying for your room here?" he asks.
_*CED*, pregnant girl.  I could really use a *CED*ing cigarette this very second._


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Jane starts to cry hysterically. Between sobs she says. "Mr. *sob* Addams *sob* was trying *sob* to help me."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"Do you know where he is now, Jane?" Andrews lies again.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Do you know where he is now, Jane?" Andrews lies again.




"That's his room" she points to the door that leads to room #4 "but......I have not seen him since yesterday morning."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

"Ms. Allen, could you please tell me a little bit about what Mr. Adams looks like?"  Solomon asks, intending to mentally compare her answers both to the man in the tub and the man he's keeping away from rooms 3 and 4.

ooc: BTW, how "very pregnant" is she - "due in a few weeks"  very pregnant, or "could start having contractions any second"  very pregnant?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"OK, Jane." says Andrews, as reassuringly as the old man can, "We're here to help you.  Just stay where you are, try to relax while we find Mr. Addams"  The lies are beginning to build, but that's what they came to TN for anyways.  Lies.

He stands in the doorway, listening to Brown banter with the crazed bystander in one ear, and he pulls out his cel and calls Knoxville.  His voice is low as he keeps an eye on Jane, with a fake smile on his face.

"Derringer please." _pause_ Sir, we have a situation here.  We've located Spivey's girlfriend, and she's expecting.  We've also got us a DOA on our hands, so we'll need forensics out here as well, stat.  Should I contact the local Sheriff just yet?" he says into the phone in a low, steady voice.

"Brown, could you seal #4 and get that guy out of here, please.  Give him Knoxvilles number if his credentials check out." he says.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Okay, stay put while Agent Andrews checks out the room."  Solomon turns back to the civ a couple door away, suddenly processing something. _'I'm with the Press!' _, Solomon thinks, appraising the man. _He could be a UFO guy_.  "You Mr. Addams, sir?"




Jacob stares at the man suspiciously.  "Why do you ask?"   He glances around.  "And what danger are you talking about?  As far as I can see, the only danger around here is you and your buddy Crockett, over there, busting down doors and waving guns around!"  He looks at them.  "In fact--do you guys have a warrant?  An order from a judge?  Do you have any official authorization whatsoever?  Can you prove that you are FBI agents?  Can you prove that you are FBI agents acting with the approval of your bureau?  If this is the case, in what manner am I in danger, if whatever trouble you're dealing with can be handled by two minimally armed agents with no local backup whatsoever?  And--" He blinks.  "Is there a girl in there?  Are you talking to a girl in there?  What is going on here?"  (If he catches sight of the girl, Jacob shouts out--"Don't tell them anything!  You're under no obligation to tell them anything!  None!")


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Ms. Allen, could you please tell me a little bit about what Mr. Adams looks like?"  Solomon asks, intending to mentally compare her answers both to the man in the tub and the man he's keeping away from rooms 3 and 4.
> 
> ooc: BTW, how "very pregnant" is she - "due in a few weeks"  very pregnant, or "could start having contractions any second"  very pregnant?





 "He has black hair, a beard, kinda pudgy." she says. The yelling of the other man really seems to upset her and she starts to cry again. 


OOC: Your no expert but you figure she is 7 or 8 months pregnant.

Editted for correct hair color.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Derringer please." _pause_ Sir, we have a situation here.  We've located Spivey's girlfriend, and she's expecting.  We've also got us a DOA on our hands, so we'll need forensics out here as well, stat.  Should I contact the local Sheriff just yet?" he says into the phone in a low, steady voice.





Derringer says. "If you have a body you better contact the Sheriff. I will send a FBI forensics team in as soon as I get off the phone. See what you can get from the girlfriend. Hum, does the girl seem normal to you?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews looks up from talking on the phone, his face changing color by the second.  He says, "Hold please."

*Brown:*[sblock]"Would you please?" he says to his partner, as he reaches into his jacket pocket and pulls out a plastic restraint, tossing it to Brown.[/sblock]

Andrews continues his call keeping his eyes on the girl.  "I would say yes, if I didn't know who the father might be." he says.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

> "He has blonde hair, a beard, kinda pudgy." she says. The yelling of the other man really seems to upset her and she starts to cry again




Solomon thinks, _Well Damn, that doesn't sound like either of them - unless he dyed his hair_.  He barely listens to the civ's tirade, but thinks, _If he could smell what I smell right now_, as the smell of death drifts out of room 3, _he wouldn't be asking me this *CED*_.  He, produces his badge, and tosses it at the guy's feet.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews, Gomez:
[sblock]  When Rook reaches down for the badge, Solomon catches the restraint from Andrews.[/Sblock]

As the guy examines the badge, Solomon says, "Are you armed, sir?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

"Only with my zeal for truth, at the moment--" states Jacob, as he regards the badge, "--Mr. Brown, though I do have a pistol in my room.  Self-defense.  Well, you have a badge.  Do you have an official reason for being here and threatening people who ask you questions?  Because, as you people often seem to forget, they aren't the same thing."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews continues with Derringer, "I'll going  to call an ambulance and have her checked out.  We'll keep her under surveillance."

He hangs up and calls the Sheriff.  He starts rambling in his low tone as soon as he gets him on the phone. "Sir?  Agent Andrews here.  We're at Merle's Shut-Eye in rooms #3 and 4.  We have  Jane Allen here with a John Doe in the next room.  She's a bit shaken.  He guy's not going anywhere.  Could you join us with a medical staff, if you would, sir?  Thank youuuu...."  he finishes with a baseball announcer-like flair.  He exhales deeply, desperately wanting a cigarette, but waiting for help to arrive first.

He listens to what he thinks is meth induced dribble coming from the guy outside.  He rolls his eyes and shakes his head, thinking, _*CED*hole still thinks we're cops._


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon thinks, _Well Damn, that doesn't sound like either of them - unless he dyed his hair_.  He barely listens to the civ's tirade, but thinks, _If he could smell what I smell right now_, as the smell of death drifts out of room 3, _he wouldn't be asking me this *CED*_.  He, produces his badge, and tosses it at the guy's feet.




OOC: My bad. She really said Black hair not Blonde.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

*Solomon and Jacob* 
[sblock] You both hear what sounds like a muffled bang or knock come from Room #4.[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Gomez and Brown:
[sblock]I thought Jane was in #3, do you mean 4?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Jacob, hearing something, wheels around like a pinwheel.  "What was that?  What's going on here?"  He darts back to the door of his motel room, an uncomfortable feeling that he might want his pistol soon steeling over him.  "Jesus *CED*ing Christ, I hate this town,"  he mutters.  "It's like being in an episode of 'Kolchak'--only less witty..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Solomon says, "*CED*!"  looking at the room.  He points at the unidentified civillian - "Stay there!" in no uncertain a tone.  He pivots toward the (what he had assumed was an) empty room and looks inside for whatever made the noise, his gun ready.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon says, "*CED*!"  looking at the room.  He points at the unidentified civillian - "Stay there!" in no uncertain a tone.  He pivots toward the (what he had assumed was an) empty room and looks inside for whatever made the noise, his gun ready.




OOC: Room 4 not 3.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Edit:  OOC-DAMN IT!!! I'm sorry, I read the wrong spoiler!!!

Andrews pockets the phone, saying to Brown, "The hell's going on out there?" as he motions for Jane to stay where she is.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Brown barks, "Movement - Room 4!"  He moves in cautiously, and opens the internal door, so Andrews can more easily back him up.

He listens hard for any further movement and keeps his eyes peeled and his gun ready.

OOC: Listen +8, Spot +9


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"Damn!" Andrews curses (mildly).  "Jane, I'm going to have to ask you to wait in the bathroom.  It's the safest place." he says, ushering her in by the arm, and shoving a piece of furniture in front of the internal door before pulling out his firearm and joining Brown.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Inside room #4, everything looks the unchanged and Solomon does not hear a repeat of the noise.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

"I'm checking the bathroom," Brown says quietly to Andrews when he arrives.  He looks in, gun still ready.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews hustles back outside and braces himself against the door, gun pointed in the room, "OK." he says ,thinking to himself, _it's like *CED*ing clockwork.  You call for backup for something kinda normal, and then like magic, the *CED*ing wierd *CED* starts again!!_


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Jacob opens his room door, and checks on 'Fido'.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob opens his room door, and checks on 'Fido'.




Fido is quite agitated and is bouncing of the walls of his carrier.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Jacob blinks.  _You know you're in a bad way when you're worried about the actions of the quasi-living dog leg you've absconded having some greater significance..._


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "I'm checking the bathroom," Brown says quietly to Andrews when he arrives.  He looks in, gun still ready.




*Solomon Brown*
[sblock] You walk into the bathroom again. The only light is what is the sunlight coming from the window and open door to the main room. The body of the man is still in the bathtub and in the same position as you left it. Looking around you don't see anything moved or changed. A sigh of relief escapes your lips and just as you are about to turn and tell Andrews it hits you. Spinning around you look at the man's head. The large whitish bump that was on his head is gone. Suddenly a second knock is heard coming from under the water of the bathtub near the man's feet. [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

"Andrews! *CED*! Stay back!"  Solomon backs up to the door, pointing his gun at the tub.  If he's with in talking earshot (ooc: I think he is), he says  "There was something on his head before - some sort of white bump - didn't get a chance to check it out before 'cause of First Amendment Boy out there - but it's gone now.  I think it's moving around down under the water - near the stiff's feet- I don't know what the *CED* it is.  What should I do?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"Toss a hair dryer or a radio in, I don't know!" yells Andrews, "And shoot it when it pops up!"  The cumulation of his experience has led him to his brilliant conclusion that violence solves problems with extra-terrestrials.  He scans the room, looking for any electrical appliances with a long cord.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Jacob, hearing not-quite intelligible yelling, picks up his pistol, and goes to the door, making sure to stay out of Crockett and Tubbs's sight right now.  He has a definite idea that the *CED* is about to hit the fan.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Solomon is quite unnerved by the situation. (Failed Sanity Check-Lose 2 Sanity). 

 Solomon sees a electric beard trimmer on the bathroom counter by the sink. It is plugged in. Suddenly a rapid fire series of knocks erupts from the tub and they become louder and more insistant as time passes.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

*Jacob Rook*
[sblock]Looking out the door you cannot see anything but the two FBI guys are yelling to each other and they seem very agiated, almost afraid. You notice that something has changed. It takes you a while to figure it out but Fido has stopped in his frantic attempts to escape the carrier. In fact you don't hear a sound coming from the carrier.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

"Oh *CED! Andrews, get out"   If he can pull himself together enough to manage it, he swats the trimmer into the tub, and charges out of the bathroom. If he can't manage concentrating on both things, he just gets the CED out of there.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

(OOC-  Phew!!  That's a releif!  I had visions of Andrews standing wild eyed over the tub with a 27" television in his hands.)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jacob Rook*
> [sblock]Looking out the door you cannot see anything but the two FBI guys are yelling to each other and they seem very agiated, almost afraid. You notice that something has changed. It takes you a while to figure it out but Fido has stopped in his frantic attempts to escape the carrier. In fact you don't hear a sound coming from the carrier.[/sblock]




Jacob wheels around, and checks on the carrier.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

*Solomon Brown * 

[sblock]Solomon grabs the trimmer and tosses it into the tub. At the same instant that it hits the bloody water something rocks out of the water by the corspes feet spraying bloody water everywhere. Almost to quick to see, it bounces of the back wall of the bathroom and flies at Solomon striking his gun hand. On pure instinct Solomon fires his gun and the pistol explodes in his hand. (Take 5 points of damage from the gun blowing up in your hand)[/sblock]


Andrews and Rook hear a loud splash, a yell, and a loud explosion like a muffled gunshot from the bathroom.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"*CED*", Andrews quickly says, as he rushes to the back of the room to cover his partner from the doorway.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob wheels around, and checks on the carrier.




*Jacob Rook*
[sblock]Laying inside the carrier is a single dog leg, a eye, and some blood. The leg and eye are no longer connected and the stump of the leg is just a mass of bloody meat. Something catches Jacobs eye off to the right as if a small mouse ran along the floor and then under the bed. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Jacob groans to himself, and then runs out of the room.  "*CED*, *CED*!!!"  he screams.  As he does so, dreams of front headlines that were not to be die in his mind...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Solomon flees from the bathroom, and outside if he can, screaming "*CED!* Oh my *CED*ing God!" and looking at his hand, as much to make sure there nothing..foreign...on it as to make sure it's still there.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"Back up, back up!!" yells Andrews, gun waving in the direction of the bathroom.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: The GM sits back and chuckles at a job well done!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Solomon runs out of the bathroom and then out of the room at about the same time as Jacob. Andrews sees that Solomon is splattered with reddish liquid and his right hand is a bloody mess.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: The GM sits back and chuckles at a job well done!



OOC: Yet again, Gomez, you have taken what would normally be a nice afternoon, and turned into a massive player freak out.  Kudos, baby.  Kudos!)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"Holy *CED*!" says Andrews as he looks past him into the bathroom, "Ambulance is on it's way already, kid.  Just hold on!!"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: To see into the bathroom you have to be inside the room. You cannot see into it from the outside door. Also you have to be pretty close to the bathroom door to see inside due to the angle.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

(OOC: Operating on the assumption that we're all going to collide outside.  Also, this will probably be my last post of the day, I'm afraid.)

Jacob glances at the feds he was recently badgering, noting that 'Tubbs' is now suffering from a bloody hand.  _Okay, Rook, my boy, come up with something quick.  You just got these bastards riled up at you--now they see you screaming with a very large gun in your hand.  You better come up with something good._  He takes a deep breath, then begins.  "Fido just exploded," he explains.  "Fido--my dog leg. He was this miracle of unholy science I lucked out into finding, and now he's exploded.  And something scurried out of him.  Something I plan on killing as soon as I collect my wits."

It occurs to Jacob after he says this that it was not a soothing and reassuring as he'd hoped it would be.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Solomon tries to calm himself, seeing "First Amendment Boy"tm out here.  He tries to listen to what the guy is saying, but it doesn't make any sense to him right now - even the gun pales in comparison to what he needs to know as he looks down at himself:  is any of the reddish liquid...moving?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon tries to calm himself, seeing First Amendment Boytm out here.  He tries to listen to what the guy is saying, but it doesn't make any sense to him right now - even the gun pales in comparison to what he needs to know as he looks down at himself:  is any of the reddish liquid...moving?




 The reddish liquid just appears to be the bloody bathwater from the tub. It is only dripping. Drip. Drip.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews doesn't even register what the guy is saying, he keeps his gun trained on the bathtub.  He thinks, _Damn!!  It got that poor crazy sonuvabitch's dog!!_


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Andrews see a man's body inside the tub. It is not moving. There is reddish water on the floor of the bathroom and splattered on the walls and celling. Nothing moves and there is no noise in the room other than what sounds like the tub draining.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

> "The reddish liquid just appears to be the bloody bathwater from the tub. It is only dripping. Drip. Drip."




This cheers Solomon immensely.  He looks up at the guy next to him.  "You wanna put the gun down and repeat that?"  Waiting for him to respond, Solomon shouts in to Andrews, "I think I'm okay, Andrews, but *CED*!... I think it went up my gun barrel just as I fired.  If it's still alive, I don't think shooting it again is going to help much."

"What do you need me to do?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Overhearing the FBI Vice boys conversation, Jacob decides to voice his suspicions.  "Okay, you're talking about _things_ going up gun barrels.  I think we're dealing with related subjects here.  You want to know what I think?  I think that some bizarre, extramundane force has been concocting weird experiments in this town--experiments on living beings.  I think that it's been making--I don't know--dog leg and maybe even human vehicles for itself.  And I think we three, bumbling around in our own limited ways, have wound being such a nuisance that it's decided to get while the getting's good."   He glances at the men.  "So, given the facts that you know, would you say I might be close to the truth.  And also--is there something else I should know?  Something important you people have found out...?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Andrews is thinking to himself, _Who the *CED* is this guy.  He's seen something but...._  He shakes it off.  "OK, pal." he says pointing his gun at the floor in front of the man, "You leave the gunplay to professionals and I won't arrest you.  Just put it down, give my partner some identification, and go have a seat in room #4.  I'll let you have a little debriefing with someone."

Andrews clears the room and closes the door behind him.  "I hope that's the last of that." he says to Brown.  He calls Derringer one more time, whispering into the phone.

*Derringer:*
[sblock]"Sir?  I have a second issue.  We have a civ here who's been exposed to...well to something.  To make matters worse, he claims to be from the press.  I need some sort of direction here, sir."[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

As Andrews is coming out, Brown says to him, "The guy's laptop was in there, and a suitcase - thinnk we can get those out of there?"

He focuses back on the reporter, and  holds out his open hand, asking for the guy's gun.  "Don't worry - if it's registered, you'll get it back.  I'll need to see some ID as well."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

After the civ complies with Brown, he looks at the laptop and briefcase, and says, "Yeah, *CED* it."  He packs them up and moves them to room #4.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

> Andrews clears the room and closes the door behind him.  "I hope that's the last of that." he says to Brown.  He calls Derringer one more time, whispering into the phone.




*Andrews*
[sblock] "Well find out who he is and what he knows. Let me run a background on him when you find out his name and who he works for and we will go from there. Keep him from reporting anything too drastic for the time being." says Derringer.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Jacob glares at these patronizing idiots.  "Damn it, don't you morons get what I'm saying?!!  This is why I hate police at any level--you bastards think a badge gives you a form of magical omnicompetence!  It doesn't.  You're people, just like me.  You've been granted a few special priviledges, not some magical knowledge of how to deal with any situation!  And if you start to call me a civilian, I will slap you, because you are also civilians.  You're police officers, not military personel.  Federal police officers, yes, but police officers, just the same.  Hell, I have more right to call you civilians--I was in the army, for awhile."  He takes a deep breath.  "Now, listen.  Whatever is doing _things_ here seems to have decided that the--experiment has been compromised and is cutting its losses, classic black op style.  If I were you, I'd check up on anything else it's tampered with.  I *am SERIOUS* about this.  People's lives might be at stake here, because I suspect whatever it is may have started with animals and moved on to humans, and if I am right, then the *CED*storm is about to shift into a *CED*hurricane."  He slumps slightly.  "I'd also like to keep my gun, because right now, I'm the person here who I trust with it, and I think I might need it.  Do you understand my feelings on this matter?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Andrews points the gun right at his head, and yells, "DROP THE *CED*ING GUN RIGHT *CED*ING NOW!!!!"  Obviously, he does not understand.  "YOU HAVE THREE SECONDS, TWO, ONE...."  There will not be a zero.  Seriously.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Rook stares at the FBI officer bluntly.  "Listen, we cannot afford to be at each others' throats right now.  One of us is threatening someone with a gun right now, and sorry to puncture your self-righteous worldview, Crockett, but it isn't me. Something has _infested_ this motel.  Something _unnatural_.  I think you're going to need every good shot you can get, and I happen to be a damn fine one.  But if you'd rather persist in the delusion that as FBI agents you have magic bullets and infalliable arms, then go ahead.  If I survive, I'll say your eulogy.  Of course, you're making the prospect pretty *CED*ing unlikely."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Solomon, the only unarmed man on the scene right now, keeps his eyes on the guy, but discreetly flashes a finger at Andrews as if to say, "Just a second...give me a go at him."  To the reporter, he says directly and calmly, "Sir, we are duly empowered agents of the FBI in the process of a conducting an investigation.  We discovered what was clearly a crime scene, and when you approached, instructed you to return to your room for your own safety while we investigated.  You refused.  We complied with your request for identification, but when we requested the same, you refused, and still refuse.  You refuse to disarm when ordered by two federal officers who are in the process of doing their jobs, one of whom, myself, having been just injured by an unknown assailant.  How do you think that all looks from our perspective? How do you think this scene is going to look to our backup when it arrives?"

"Now you put down that gun, and you tell us who you are.  Or we stand out here and you point your gun at Agent Andrews and he points his gun at you, and we wait for the Sherrif to arrive with backup and let him make his own interpretation of what's going on."


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Jacob begins to rub his forehead.  "Listen.  I know I'm a bastard.  But we are outside the box right now, and if you keep trying to pretend we're in it, that will kill you.  I have reason to suspect you know what I'm talking about.  If you know about any people who've been--changed--check on them.  NOW.  They're what's important.  Not me.  Don't get hung up dealing with me.  I'm not a problem.  If I were a problem, I'd be trying to kill you right now.  And I'm not.  I'm talking to you.  And stop pretending this is all my fault.  You can claim to be the aggrieved reasonable ones here, but you've been loud, you've been threatening--basically, you've done everything you can to attract notice, and then make a person distrust you when you've gotten it.  When I first came out here, all you'd have to do is say "drug bust", and I've gone back into my room.  I'd have thought you were loud pigs who were a little too in love with their own authority to be safe, but I'd have gone back to my room.  But instead you played the 'threat' game, and the 'authority' game, and that got me riled up, because when you see cops playing those games, it's a sure sign they're about to lose control of the situation."   He stares at him.  "Look at the present situation.  You act like I'm making this a Mexican standoff.  I'm not pointing a gun at Crockett there, and I never have pointed a gun at him.  He is pointing one at me.  I don't know exactly what we're facing here, but there is something in my room right now that's been jumping around in a reconfigured dog's leg for a while, and I think that's just the tip of the iceberg.  Now you can acknowledge you're human and work with me to get on top of this situation, or you can play the government goombah game, and pretend you're in charge as things spiral out of control.  Your call."  He takes another deep breath.  "But if I'm right--and you know about some humans this _thing_ has altered--check on them.  Now."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

_CED! Why won't he just drop the gun - this is going all to Hell.  Breathe...._  "Sir,"  Brown begins again. "I don't care what you think of how we're doing our job.  All I care right now is that you drop that gun.  You will do so or you will be placed under arrest for failing to comply with the lawful order of a federal law enforcement agent.  Now, I'm happy to talk about the mistakes that have been made, several by me, over the past hour. I might even help you file a complaint with my boss later, if you want.  As soon as you drop. that. God. damned. gun."

As Brown waits to see what the guy does, he pulls his cell phone from the clip on his belt and dials the sherriff's office, asking for an ETA on backup.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

"ONE...."



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon, the only unarmed man on the scene right now, keeps his eyes on the guy, but discreetly flashes a finger at Andrews as if to say, "Just a second...give me a go at him."



_*CED*ing A, I'm going to excecute this guy just on principal_, Andrews thinks as he circles the room, _that poor girl could be dead next door for all I know._

(OOC- Andrews circles the room, and get's as far to the man's flank as possible, and then closes in.  In game terms, I'm readying an action to fire.)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

"How is it a lawful order?" asks Jacob quizzically.  "As far as I can tell, in a situation where I want my licensed gun to protect myself from--well, let's call it an animal, you tell me to disarm, simply because you are federal agents, even though I've never threatened you with my gun, you have no evidence that I am trying to do anything unlawful with my gun, and at the moment, there is no evidence I'm a suspect, or a witness in this case.  Assuming there even is a case, which you have done NOTHING to prove."  He crosses his arms.  "You are not the KGB.  You're not even M15.  You have limits.  We gave them to you to keep you from being them."  He shuts his eyes, and pops the clip out of his pistol.  "There.  Right now, I cannot fire my gun.  Does that make you happy?  I suspect that I've actually made us all less safe, in the short-term at least, but I've at least gone along with the spirit of your demands.  Now could you stop treating me as the perp on this weeks exciting episode and listen to what I am saying?  I think every damn one of us is in real danger here.  And probably those poor sherriff deputies, when they arrive.  Stop thinking with your badges, and start thinking with your heads."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

_Christ,_ Andrews says to himself, _may still have one chambered._

Andrews steps right up to the side of the man and puts the muzzle of the gun an inch from his head.  He growls, "So far, you haven't done or said *CED* that does me one bit of good.  Now you will drop that weapon or I will blow your brains out!"   He holds his gun with one hand, his left is ready in case he takes a swing.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Jacob stares at him for a moment.  "Well, I never really got the meaning of violence being the refuge of the terminally incompetent til now.  I mean, it's always worked when I had to use it."   He pops his gun open, and gestures at it.  "I always carry it chamber empty.  Prevents stupid mistakes.  Like shooting yourself in the foot."  He looks at 'Crockett' wryly.  "Ever had that happen to you?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

"You'd think that thing's your penis, son, the way you're attached to it.  And I'd be incompetent if I let you keep holding it.  I don't wanna look at it, I want it on the floor."  Andrews says calmly as he cocks his trigger.  "RIGHT *CED*ING NOW" he yells, as he grabs the unidentified man by the collar, and puts his gun to the back of his head.

(OOC-  That'd be a grapple if you care to oppose it.  Intention is to hold him in place, i.e. render him helpless.  I think this whole discussion has been extremely unrealistic based solely on d20 rules.  The lack of fear of a single gunshot has not been an issue at all here.  I want to put that to rest.  Right now.)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

"There is something in my room.  An animal.  I think it wants to kill us.  I think that if I do not have a gun, the damn thing will get a chance to do that," mutters Jacob as he tries to dodge "Crockett's" swing.  He drops his gun.  "But you know, I guess being shot by you isn't a big improvement..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Andrews exhales deeply, "*CED*ing Christ, man.  What the hell are you on?"  He keeps his gun on him, saying, "Now do like my partner told you and give him your ID, nice and slowly."

HOPEFULLY, he complies, and Andrews says softly, "Take it, I'll go next door and check on the girl" as he hands Brown his gun.  He picks up the man's weapon and loads it again.  He moves out into the lot to look in on Jane Allen.  Not being able to take it anymore, he lights up a cigarette, not caring about pregnancies, sheriffs, dogs legs or anything else.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

"My name is Jacob Rook,"  he mutters.  "Freelancer.  I'm not giving you anything more until you start taking me seriously.  I don't know exactly what you're doing here, but it's clearly not a regular investigation.  And based on the way you're acting, I think we've both stumbled onto the same thing.  That--thing was happy in the dog leg until you started bumping around next door.  But somehow--whatever you did, it decided that things were going too far, and now it's trying to make the evidence disappear.  And since I didn't find Fido's old owner, I've got a nasty suspicion that it's moved up to us.  And if that's the case, then I think that if there are any us's that it's already got to, and you know about them, then now is the time to check on them.  Now.  While we still can."  Images of men and women with arms for legs, or heads sewn on backwards steel through Jacob's head.  "I mean--they may seem harmless--even kind of pathetic, but--that might be over now." He takes a deep breath.  "I don't think of myself as a cowardly man.  Give me enough time, and I can pretty much steel myself to the concept of death.  I just want to go down swinging when it happens. That's pretty much all that's kept me going through the years..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

"Sir, I take state ID or a passport pretty *CED* ing seriously.  More so than your chump press pass, but if you think it'll help." says Andrews.  "I'm willing to listen to everything you have to say, but so far, you've been nothing but a threat to this investigation.  This place is about to get very busy. So you can take this as a last chance.  You do exactly as we say, or you and I can continue this conversation in an interrogation room with me and my boss for a few days until you get your phone call."   He puts his left hand out, palm up, waiting for some ID.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

"This investigation is it's own worst threat," mutters Jacob.  "You can't lock handcuffs on something that doesn't have arms and isn't necessarily from this dimension to start with.  I don't know what's happening here, but I know that it doesn't give a flying *CED* about your rules and regulations, and nothing you can do will make it.  I've no doubt you can handle ordinary crime just fine, but what we're dealing with now--it's something else.  If your best strategy is to call the local police for backup, we've already lost..."

He glances at them.  "Also, have you thought about what you're going to tell them when they get here?  I'm pretty sure whatever flimsy cover story you've created won't hold when they get on the scene and start encountering the hideous nasties.  And when that happens, you are going to be in a lot of trouble, for all your talk about being in charge here..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

"Mr. Rook, you can safely let us worry about the local authorities.  Now what's this you are talking about about this... 'stuff'... 'changing people'? You know something beyond what's just happened here?"  he asks, still holding his hand out for Rook's ID.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

"Well, first, I'd like to get some clarification--am I being detained as a witness, or held as a suspect?"  says Jacob.  "If I'm being detained, what is it that I witnessed, and how is it connected with what you seem to say is your case?  If I'm being held as a suspect, what am I being charged with?"   

He glances at "Tubbs's" hand.  "Also, if you want my ID, it's in my wallet.  Which is in my room.  Which I'm not going into right now, especially not unarmed."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

"If you can clear that up the ID and gun license when we eventually get into your room, there's no issue - wish you'd just dropped the gun and said so in the first place, though."  Solomon keeps the gun pointed away from Rook, but keeps it out, given what else is around, even if thinking he can shoot it is being irrational.  "As to what you may be a witness to, that's what I'm asking you - do you know what the hell just happened here? Or that it's connected with something else?  What are you talking about: 'changing people'?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

Jacob takes a deep breath.  "Well, you've failed to clear up just what's going on here, and my lawyers would probably advise to keep my mouth shut, but they're not here right now, and we seem to have gone through the looking glass, and then fallen down the rabbit hole while we're at it, so what the hell." He looks side to side.  "I don't know for sure that something's changing people, but it is changing dogs, and people seem like the logical next step..."  He blinks.  "I should explain that.  I was told by a source that a local woman's dog had been horribly mutilated, its leg missing and replaced with something--else, its eyes gouged out and skin grown over them.  I went to see the local woman.  She wasn't home.  At all.  But the dog leg and one of the eyes was.  As a sort of--makeshift creature.  Like someone decided to play Frankenstein on a budget.  I grabbed the dog leg and took it with me, then checked in here, and then--I think it was you guys, something you did, because I get the impression that it could have escaped at any time but _something_ set it off..."  He takes another deep breath.  "It--exploded, near as I can tell.  The dog leg was being used as some sort of--vehicle by something that's presently crawling around my room."   He looks at the FBI officer pointedly.  "Now, I don't know for sure that whatever is doing this is changing people, but seeing as... Janice something-or-other wasn't home, but Fido was, I had a hunch that whatever put it together had decided to move up the food chain.  And when you guys showed up, and whatever you did seemed to set it off--well, I dislike really big coincidences.  I got the impression that whatever you're doing ties into whatever created Fido, and seeing as I doubt the MIB gives a damn about missing pets, it made me think that you might have turned up--a human version somewhere."  Jacob pales slightly.  "Have you?  Turned up a human that's been--mutilated, and--put back together--wrong?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

Solomon isn't talking about _that_, especially not to a _reporter_. He looks at Rook doubtfully with _What the hell is this guy talking about _ expression. "No  - Andrews and I didn't turn up anything like that here," he says truthfully, "And I go no idea what the hell just happened in that room," he finishes, just as truthfully. He pauses for a moment, considering. "What are your plans now, Mr. Rook?"  As he speaks, he scans around the parking lot and the rooms for the cleaning staff's supplies closet, to see if the door is ajar, as it is in so many other cheap motels. _Bleach. Bleach is what Andrews used the last time_...


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

"Make sure whatever it is that was in the dog leg gets dead, and then write an article with half the facts and all the names left out, while hinting at a dark and hideous conspiracy," answers Jacob.  "Nothing's turned up, eh?  Well, damn.  Just me going off on one of my paranoid tangents again.  Because, you know, like I've been saying, if any humans have turned up like that, right now would be a good time to check on them, because I think whatever's running this freak show decided to pull up stakes..."  He blinks.  "And--are you sure that you didn't find anything that may have set things off?  You didn't open a door, and then--things started to happen?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

ooc: arrg - post was eaten.  

Solomon says, maybe a little wryly, "Didn't say we didn't find anything, Mr. Rook.  Just no bodies with pieces in the wrong places.  You walk past that room, you'll smell the body we did find that got us all riled up.  But as to what set off whatever it was that happened, I got no idea.  Maybe it was some sort of booby trap left for whoever found that body, maybe it was... something else.  You say you think it's connected to whatever it was in your room; I'm not yaing that, yet. But we'll find out.  Right ow my partner and I are going to make sure the girl in there is all right, and then we're going to get her someplace safe - I suggest you get someplace like that, too - and then we're gong to make sure that there's nothing running around in either of those rooms that shouldn't be."


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

Jacob nods.  "Right...  right...  Well, there's one in my room, and possibly another one in that one..." He gestures at Room #4.  "So, I'd say the best bet would be for all of us to go to..."  He glances around, then stops.  "The office."  He nods.  "How about you get the girl, then we all go to office, where it's bright, and there are more people?  That sound good?  I think it sounds good.  Strength in  If there are--whatevers crawling around, I want to be as many alternate targets around me as I can get..."

He blinks.  "Umm--wait--there's a body?  A dead body?"  He frowns.  "What--how'd he go?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

Solomon thinks,  _Alternate targets.  Nice. Real humanitarian, this guy. Who is he again exactly?_  "Frankly, sir, I'd go wait in your car if you have one - I know we'll be putting the young lady in our car as soon as she's able to go before we take her home, if that's what she wants. We'll bring your stuff out to you as soon as we clear the room, and if I come out of there with more than just my hand looking like this, you'll be able to get out of here quickly without worrying about being anything's alternate target.  Right now, I'm going to go see how they're doing in there to get things moving. Then I'm going to the office to tell that kid his shift just ended."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> He blinks.  "Umm--wait--there's a body?  A dead body?"  He frowns.  "What--how'd he go?"




"Haven't had time to examine the body.  But it's been a couple days."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 1, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon thinks,  _Alternate targets.  Nice. Real humanitarian, this guy. Who is he again exactly?_  "Frankly, sir, I'd go wait in your car if you have one - I know we'll be putting the young lady in our car as soon as she's able to go before we take her home, if that's what she wants. We'll bring your stuff out to you as soon as we clear the room, and if I come out of there with more than just my hand looking like this, you'll be able to get out of here quickly without worrying about being anything's alternate target.  Right now, I'm going to go see how they're doing in there to get things moving. Then I'm going to the office to tell that kid his shift just ended."




"Your call.  But I'm telling you--strength in numbers is our best option.  If we're seperated, it can get to us a lot easier..."   He sits down on his rental car hood.  "I'll sit here, if you don't mind.  This way, I can make a break for it much easier."  He begins to whistle, then glances at Solomon.  "Say, I'm just wondering--what was your favorite show as a kid?  'Cause off the top of my head, I'm guessing... *Dragnet* or something similar..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> He blinks.  "Umm--wait--there's a body?  A dead body?"  He frowns.  "What--how'd he go?"



_Takes this jackhole 15 minutes to figure out that we're dealing with a murder.  Great._



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Say, I'm just wondering--what was your favorite show as a kid?  'Cause off the top of my head, I'm guessing... *Dragnet* or something similar..."





"What was yours, H.R. Pufnstuf?",  Andrews finally shouts back as he goes back into room #4.  "You keep on playing games, buddy.  And now you know that there's a deceased, so cut the *CED*.  You keep acting like you know something, but for as much as you're dishing out, I'm not so sure.  So unless the knowledge of chemistry from your rampant drug use has the side effect of making you a forensics expert, I would reappraise your value here if I were you."

Andrews goes in to check on Jane.  He checks again where Brown is heading.  Andrews is happy to put Jane in the car, lock both doors and stand out in front chain smoking until forensics shows up.

"Tell you what.  You produce some ID, and I'll consider giving you your gun back" he says, not even sure if he means it.

GM:
[sblock]As he goes into #4 he calls Derringer and asks to run 'Jacob Rook'.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 1, 2005)

> "What was yours, H.R. Pufnstuf?",  Andrews finally shouts back as he goes back into room #4.  "You keep on playing games, buddy.  And now you know that there's a deceased, so cut the *CED*.  You keep acting like you know something, but for as much as you're dishing out, I'm not so sure.  So unless the knowledge of chemistry from your rampant drug use has the side effect of making you a forensics expert, I would reappraise your value here if I were you."




"Actually, it was *Doctor Who*.  And don't accuse me of drug use.  That's called slander, Crockett," say Rook calmly.  "See, what I always liked about the Doctor was, his great ability wasn't being smart--it wasn't having a time machine--it was acknowledging exactly what kind of situation he was in, and not pretending it was anything else.  He didn't put on the blinders everyone else did--he saw things for what they were, and dealt with them.  Right now, you are temporary, bounded things dealing with what is eternal and changeless.  Your opponent is a force that has existed for centuries, that has worn a thousand faces, and you think that conventional methods will let you beat it."  He shakes his head ironically.  "Much as you think it's the other way around, I'm not the deluded one in this situation.  You can treat this like a normal criminal all you want, or even some vector--it won't help you much.  The only chance you have to beat this thing is if you step outside your usual limitations, and admit to yourself that you're facing something that's beyond you."  He leans back on his hood, folding his arms under his head.  "And like I said, my ID's in my room.  Blue suede wallet.  I'm pretty sure it's on the dresser.  If not, it'll be on the bed."

Assuming Andrews gets Ms. Smith out of room #4, Jacob shoots up as soon as he sees the pregnant girl.  With a quiver in his voice, and a nasty bit of suspicion, he asks "Miss--I don't mean to pry--I'm really only trying to help you here.  It'd be very helpful if you could tell me if--there's been anything unusual about this pregnancy?"  (Gather Information +12)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

(OOC- More like Gather Emotional Breakdown)

Andrews is about to stop this guy from reducing this girl to hysterics, but at worst, he and Brown would look like the good guys for breaking it up.  Andrews goes into Rooks room and looks for the wallet.  And this 'dog' that he's been hearing so much psycho-babble about.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 10, 2005)

Solomon comes out of the bathroom wiping his face off with one towel and wrapping another  tightly around his injured hand.  Hearing Rook, he looks a bit puzzled : _Why would he think something is unusual about her pregnancy? He doesn't even *know* about Spivey...._ "Ma'am, you've had a pretty rough afternoon, " Solomon says, then thinks back: '_Mr Addams was trying to help me!_' he remembers her saying. "Probably a rough couple of days, really. Right? You don't need to talk right now if you don't want to.  Let's get somewhere calm and safe.  Do you need anything right now?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 11, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Assuming Andrews gets Ms. Smith out of room #4, Jacob shoots up as soon as he sees the pregnant girl.  With a quiver in his voice, and a nasty bit of suspicion, he asks "Miss--I don't mean to pry--I'm really only trying to help you here.  It'd be very helpful if you could tell me if--there's been anything unusual about this pregnancy?"  (Gather Information +12)





 The blonde teenaged girl looks at Rook with a shocked look of anguish on her face as if he had just shot her dog and then kicked it. Fresh tears well up in her eyes as she starts let out long choking sobs. She looks to be in the last month or two of her pregnancy. 

 Two police cars speed down the street and brake hard infront of the Sleepy-Eye. The Sheriff and an deputy step out of the cars. "What's going on here." says the Sheriff.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews is about to stop this guy from reducing this girl to hysterics, but at worst, he and Brown would look like the good guys for breaking it up.  Andrews goes into Rooks room and looks for the wallet.  And this 'dog' that he's been hearing so much psycho-babble about.




Andrews finds Jacob Rook's wallet in his pant's pocket. He has a California drivers license. In the room is a beat up and dirty pet carrier. Inside is the fresh partial remains of a dog; one leg and an eye ball.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 11, 2005)

_Fantastic.  Undercut by the authorities.  God bless the sentimental--so worried about a woman crying, they'll throw her to the wolves to stop her._  Jacob glances at Brown coldly, and speaks to him a confidential whisper.  "Keep an eye on the girl, and don't let anyone take her.  Corruption has always been drawn to innocence, and unless I'm mistaken about this, it has left its mark on her, and it will come for her."

OOC: As a Frank Belknap Long fan, I've always wanted to use that line.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

"Sheriff Oakley!"  Andrews says, as he steps out of Rook's room, ID in hand.  He approaches the officer, and trying not to broadcast everything he says, "We have a John Doe in room #4, in the tub, bloody.  Forensics is on the way."  He stops to light a cigarette again, and points to room #3, "Jane Allen is in there.  She ran away from home.  Pregnant.  Trying to meet this guy over here, possibly....Aadams?  Heard of him?  Well I'd like to get her checked out be a doctor ASAP, and put under surveillance.  She's not exactly stable."

Andrews takes a long drag off of his smoke, and continues, "And speaking of unstable....."  he shows the Sheriff Rook's ID and points to room #3, "You know this clown?  He's looking at going down the river for some serious Obstruction.  Thought it's be a good idea to run into the room with a .45 after identified FBI agents entered on a murder investigation.  Wouldn't disarm, without force, either.  He's really freaking out my witness.  Hang on."   He turns as he hears Jane start sobbing again.

"Sheriff, please talk to my partner on this, I have to make some phone calls."  he says. _*CED* I hope Brown has a good story for his exploding handgun._  Brown calls Derringer, and reads off Rooks ID info.  He says that the girl is physically normal, but he's calling in a doctor.  "This guy's got a BIG mouth, sir.  You want him detained?  Oh, and sir, there's a chopped up dog in his room."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 11, 2005)

"Not so fast," announces Jacob, watching 'Crockett' try to pull his weight.  _You want to play the BS game?  Fine, but when you do the better BSer wins._ "Sir, I don't know what these men have told you, but I think they're here on false circumstances.  They may be FBI agents who've found a body, but this was definitely NOT a murder investigation, and I defy them to show that it was.  These men drew my attention by acting suspiciously--more like criminals or bounty hunters than federal agents.  Seeing as this is your jurisdiction, unless these men can prove they were legally investigating a murder, they are at best nothing more than civilians who found a body, at worst agents who abused their authority in your backyard.  As for my gun, I fled my room after some creature assaulted my dog, carrying my legal pistol for protection--this man violated my 2nd and 4th ammendment rights, despite my explanation of the circumstances, and my own misgivings over following the instructions of a man who I suspected of being a fraud and a criminal.  As far as I know, I have no connection with the case they claim they're investigating--it cannot be proved that I have one--and it is illegal to hold me in connection in it."  (Bluff +12)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

(OOC- I specifically said that I wasn't shouting anything.....watch the meta, please.)

"Waving a gun at Federal Agents, because....a creature attacked your dog."  Andrews says, nodding at the man.  "I think it's time you went to wait in the car.  Sheriff, would you mind?" Andrews says to Oakley, eyeing his handcuffs.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Solomon frowns slightly at Rook as he goes, and continues helping Jane to her feet, taking the opportunity of being alone in the room with her to try to calm her down. "Ma'am, I'm sorry about this whole scene.  We're going to try to get everyone out there to settle down and be civil.  In the meantime, is there anything I can get for you:  food, coffee, anything?"


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 11, 2005)

"I did not wave a gun at you, and I never threatened you," states Jacob levelly.  "What's more, I was not convinced--and I am still not, in all honesty--that you are what you claim to be.  In my personal experience, the FBI does not send two men teams to investigate motel rooms with no apparent backup--and the men they do send out to investigate things don't threaten passerbys on a whim.  Further, as I stated, this is presently the Sheriff's investigation, until you prove otherwise."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

Sheriff Oakley turns to his deputy. "Frank. Get Doc Wagner over here pronto. And put the young lady in the back of my car. We will have the Doc look her over when he gets here." The Sheriff turns to Rook after looking at his ID. "Sir, I am going to have to ask you to come sit in the Deputy's car for a while until I get this all straighten out."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 12, 2005)

Jacob nods.  "All right, sir, but I'm afraid I can't tell you much about what's going on here, so I'm not going to be much good as a witness, and I'm not really connected to this case enough to be anything else.  I just know these men aren't telling you the truth."  He blinks as heads to the car.  "Also, I should warn you, I think whatever got my dog is still in the room.  Possibly hiding under the bed.  So if anybody goes in there--they should watch out."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 15, 2005)

Andrews clicks over to CB on his phone, "Derringer, did you get all that?"

"Okay," says Andrews, "Seal of these three rooms.  John Doe is there, forensics only in that room.  He also rented this room here, I want them both combed over.  That other room down there has a mutilated dog in it, also want forensics in there ASAP.  That was Mr. Rooks room, so obviously, I don't want him going anywhere."  He talks to the Sheriff and deputy, looking back at Jane Allen, checking her condition.  "And if you know either of these two, I'd appreciate you talking to them, calm them down. If you don't, leave it to us."

He steps over to Brown and looks at his hand, "Hey, how's that looking?" he asks.  In a whisper, he says, "So, what's the story?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 15, 2005)

"Hurts like hell, thanks, but less than the knife did back in 'Zona," Brown whispers back, "All I can think of for a plausible story is a gun misfire - slipped on some blood and water, accidently discharged, but gun burst instead: maybe I hadn't been taking care of the gun properly or something."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

Derringer says. "I will have a team sent as soon as possible. Keep the scene as pristine as possible."

Sheriff Oakley talks to Andrews and Brown. "So what should I do with Mr. Rook? Charge him with obstruction?"

 The Doctor shows up and checks on the girl. He comes over to talk to you and the Sheriff. "I think I should take her to the hospital and give her a full check up. I think she is in shock or at least mentally traumatized."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

"Just a second, Sheriff......Derringer."  Andrews CB's over the phone, "Do you have the make on Jacob Rook?  R. O. O. K.?  Here's the SN on his firearm."  He steps away from the sheriff, and whispers into the phone, "He said some weird stuff about this dog, like it wasn't really a dog to begin with, 'miracle of science' or something.  Then he says something got it.  Nothing left but a leg and an eyeball.  No blood either."  He clicks over again, "Please advise."

He nods to the doctor, "Thanks, doc.  I'd like her under surveillance.  Suicide may be a possibility with this much shock."

"Hey Brown." he says to his partner, "Do me a favor and try to get a coherent story out of Rook about his dog.  I'm checking his records now."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

"Will do," Solomon says in answer.  "I was thinking of riding along down to to hospital with Ms. Allen, too," he says drawing Andrew's attention to his wounded hand.  _Might as well get it bandaged properly, at least_.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

Derringer says. "I will see what I can find out about Mr. Rook. It's going to take a little bit though. I will get back with you. Keep a eye on this guy. Make sure he doesn't leak any information to the press."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Solomon heads out of the motel room, and down tot he car where Rook is waiting.  He hands the man his wallet and whatever other belongings Andrews recovered. "Mr. Rook, here are your things.  We didn't find anything alive in the room - just the... dog parts...can you run me through exactly what happened with your dog?"  His tone is genuinely intrested and possible somewhat puzzled, but not accusatory.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

As a note, Anrews would have either pocketed Rooks cel phone or left it in the room.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon heads out of the motel room, and down tot he car where Rook is waiting.  He hands the man his wallet and whatever other belongings Andrews recovered. "Mr. Rook, here are your things.  We didn't find anything alive in the room - just the... dog parts...can you run me through exactly what happened with your dog?"  His tone is genuinely intrested and possible somewhat puzzled, but not accusatory.




"Once again, am I a witness, or a suspect?" asks Jacob.  "I cannot answer anything until I'm certain of my status."  He glances at the agent.  "Tell me, Agent Brown, are you aware that it's illegal for an FBI agent to misrepresent personal business as an FBI investigation?"  He smiles slightly.  "I'm just checking."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Solomon sighs. "You are not a suspect in the John Doe's death. You are a potential witness depending on what you saw heard or smelled.  We're waiting to hear back on your gun, but you, at least, know how that will come back to us, so if you've go no concerns on that, you can safely assume we won't either.  I'm half wondering about cruelty to animals, but I assume you've got some sort of explanation besides that - like I said, right now, I'd just like to hear about your dog."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

Jacob shrugs.  "Something ate my dog, and scurried under the bed."   He spreads his hands.  "Ta-da."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

"How could something that was big enough to eat your dog scurry under the bed?"


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

"I know, mysterious, ain't it?  But I didn't get a good look at it, so I have nothing to say on the matter."  He shrugs.  "And that is my official statement.  Anything else would be speculation on my part, completely unwarranted, and utterly inadmissable in a court of law."   He grins at Brown.  "And seeing as you wish to conduct this all at an official level, that's all I can give you.  If you change your mind about that, let me know."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

"Right.  Well, I wasn't thinking that the death of your dog was a matter that needed to go court, but, be that as it may, if you;ve got nothing to add, then you've got nothing to add. For what it's worth, I'm sorry you lost your dog.  What was his name?"

Gomez: [sblock] Sense Motive +10[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

"He was a stray I picked up recently--I hadn't named him yet," answers Jacob calmly.  "Tell me, Mr. Brown--are you under the impression that I'm an idiot?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

"Not at sir.  Just trying to figure out exactly what's going on here. We'll let you know if we need anything more, Mr. Rook."  He turns and move toward the sherrif's car when Jane waits.  As he walks over he talks to Andrews quietly on the cell: "Rook isn't going to talk without a quid pro quo I'm not willing to give.  You need me here or can I head over to the hospital with the girl?"

ooc: Sorry, Rhialto - it's been a while since I ready over the previous scene and I actually mistakenly thought Andrews was the only one around when Jacob explained about the dog leg.  My mistake - Solomon wouldn't have played that quite the same way if Maerdwyn had been more on the ball there.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

OOC:  No problem.  This has been a long one.

"You have a nice night, Mr. Brown.  And remember--if your partner decides to press charges, this whole investigation will be placed under a lot of official and public scrutiny, especially if I try to fight them, which I would.  On the other hand--there's really nothing tying me to the case, and honestly--what story is there here that's worth noting?  Officially?"  Jacob smiles slightly, and leans back in the seat.  "Damned if I know."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

*Solomon*
[sblock] He seems to be telling the truth about the dog being a stray. But there is something else that he is holding back about the dog.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Solomon asks Andrews over the phone, "Do you want me to take the girl out to the hospital so I can talk to her, or should I stay here with you to wait for forensics - we could stall th oc and try to talk to Ms. allen a few minutes before she goes.  Geez, not even sure how far away the hospital is from here...  What do you need me to do?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

"On second thought," says Andrews, "if you can hold out, I'd like you here a bit longer until forensics shows."  Andrews stamps out his cigarette, yelling,"Sheriff, we gotta check on this 'dog', could you keep an eye on things out here?" 

Andrews hands Rook's gun to Brown, and motions him over to Rooks room.  Andrews goes inside, and pulls out his pistol, out of sight of the street.  He looks once more at the dog leg, and under the furniture and curtains.  He checks the bathroom, and tries to figure out if this crazy guy hacks apart canines or not.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

Looking at the pieces of the dog, a eye and a leg,  you can tell a couple of things. First, there is not a lot of blood. Second, the pet carrier is closed. Looking around the room and it's bathroom you don't find any signs of violence or blood.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

"Will do.  I'm going to try to get a word with the girl before the doc takes her off."  Brown says to Andrews as he flips the phone closed.  Before going back in the building he goes over to the car that Jane Allen is in.  He tries to guage her mental state as he apporaches, and doesn't want to scare her more than she already has been.  "Ms. Allen, are you doing okay? The doctor is going to take you to the hospital if that's all right with you - is there anything I can do for you before you go?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 23, 2005)

Andrews shines a pen light into the carrier.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews shines a pen light into the carrier.




Andrews sees some muddy dog paw prints on the bottom of the carrier. There is no blood splatters but a small puddle of blood by the raw end of the dog leg. Something is strange about the paw prints though.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Will do.  I'm going to try to get a word with the girl before the doc takes her off."  Brown says to Andrews as he flips the phone closed.  Before going back in the building he goes over to the car that Jane Allen is in.  He tries to guage her mental state as he apporaches, and doesn't want to scare her more than she already has been.  "Ms. Allen, are you doing okay? The doctor is going to take you to the hospital if that's all right with you - is there anything I can do for you before you go?"





She looks up at you with red blood shot eyes and gives you a half smile. "No, thank you sir. You have been very kind to me."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 25, 2005)

Andrews leans in for a closer look with the penlight.  He scrapes and pokes at the prints witht the end of a pencil.

(OOC-Search?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 25, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> She looks up at you with red blood shot eyes and gives you a half smile. "No, thank you sir. You have been very kind to me."




"All right then.  I'm giving you my direct line, okay?  Anyone bothers you or you need help, I want you to give me a call, okay?"  He keeps his manner reassuring and non-threatening, and hands her his card with his cell # written on the back.  "After you've had a good night's sleep and a good bowl of ice cream or something, and if you're up to it, we'd also like to talk to you about Billy Ray. I know you must be worried about him..."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews leans in for a closer look with the penlight.  He scrapes and pokes at the prints witht the end of a pencil.
> 
> (OOC-Search?)




Andrew looks at the prints and tries to think. Then it hits him. All the prints are from a left paw just like the one in the carrier. There are no prints at all from a right paw.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

"Brown!" Andrews yells, "Come and take a look at this!"  Andrews stands in the room running his hands through his hair.  "So tell me Brown, what was Rook going on about, some 'miracle of science'?"  He looks at the paw, and back at him again.  "He knows something.  He probably knew John Doe, you following me?  *CED*, this joker's been running around with a dog leg.  JUST a dog leg.  Oh, and the eye.  Christ."

(OOC- Did we know anything about Addams?  My 'sort throught thread' mode is a bit disjointed.  I don't want to get confused with Rook's connections.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

If Jane has nothing to say right now, Brown goes inside to his partner when he calls.  He relates the gist of that Rook said about the dog leg.  "All right, this is what he says - okay? Not saying he's not a nut, but this is his story.  He said it he found out that someone's dog had been mutilated, and was missing a leg and eye, so he went to the owner's house to check it out.  That's where he says he found the parts, all fused together or something and moving around like some sort of Frankenstein monster.  They guy takes it and brings it here. Around the time we find Addams, he says it falls apart, and something runs under his couch."  Solomon gives a "take it for what it's worth" look.  

(ooc: Rook's story.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2452373&postcount=434)

"As for Addams, all we know except for that he was apparently trying to 'help' Jane is what was on his card,"  he shows the card to Andrews again.

"Scott Addams
Editor
Watch the Skys!
Tennesse's Most Read UFO Newsletter.
Knoxville, Tenn"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

"God," Andrews says with a sour look on his face, "what kind of a freak would take it with him?"   He looks like he just drank a shot of olive juice.  "Didn't he say he was with the press? Covering a dog mutilation?  Oh yeah, Rook knew Adams." he says.  "Are you done with him?", he says to Brown, looking over to the Sheriff's car.

"Derringer."  he squawks over on CB, "Our witness has made conscious contact.  Claims to be a member of the media.  Please advise."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

Derringer answers. "First off, I have information in Mr. Rook. He is some whack job conspiracy theory journalist and author from California who has written about such stuff as UFOs, the loch ness monster, satanic cults, and firearms. I doubt anything he would say would be believed but keep a lid on him ok. And second, this is not a very secure way to communicate! So stop CBing me every five minutes! Who knows who is listening!"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: Just a friendly GM note! There is a laptop in the dead man's room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: I think Andrews grabbed it earlier, but we've been securing guns and such since then.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: I think Andrews grabbed it earlier, but we've been securing guns and such since then.





OOC: I just didn't want it to get lost after all the talk of dog legs and such!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Are you done with him?", he says to Brown, looking over to the Sheriff's car.





"Yeah - if he knows anything more, he's not talking, and holding him is only going to make him talk. Was going to let him go unless you had a different opinion."  After Andrews answers, Solomon motions to the laptop. "You had a chance to check out what's on old Mr. Addams' computer yet?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

(OOC- Yo, man...when do we get to wear ear plugs and talk into our sleeves?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: when we get assigned to a sexier detail than Groversville, TN. There have got to be a few  aliens running aroung DC, right?


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

"No,"  says Andrews, "and I'd like to see what Rook has to say about him now that we know there's a connection."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

"All right,"  Solomon, says, nodding slightly.  "Don't expect a straight answer, though.  Let me go find out whether he's been checked in here longer than Addams has been dead , then you want me to meet you at the car?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

"Sure."  Andrews walks out and begins sifting through the laptop.

(OOC- I'll keep at that until Rhialto returns.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Solomon will go down to the office, and get a copy of the guest register, noting especially when Rook checked in. 

ooc: I'll leave it there, too, but would love to see what on the computer


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC:  Umm--do I know Addams?  In any way, shape or form?


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> OOC:  Umm--do I know Addams?  In any way, shape or form?




OOC: Never heard of him other than what the waitress told you.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon will go down to the office, and get a copy of the guest register, noting especially when Rook checked in.




Jacob Rook checked in about 4 hours ago.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Sure."  Andrews walks out and begins sifting through the laptop.





Andrews shifts through the Addam's laptop and finds three things of interest. 



A file labeled _"Groversville Notebook"_. It had several sections, each with it's own heading:

*Livestock Mutilations* 
-Jeff Owens, (555-1243) 3 cows, 10/1, 10/4, 10/8 
-Margaret Allison (555-4628) 1 goat, 9/2 
-Jeremy Dark (555-9528) about 20 chickens, 10/6. Others? 

*Livestock Alterations* 
-Robert Gum (no phone) 1 cow, missing udder but in good health. Purpose? Others like this—operated on and released? 
-spotted three more in a roadside survey, not sure who farmer was 

*Missing Time * 
-Bud Aldrich (555-4290) 9/8, 1 hour; 9/15, 1 hour; 9/29, 3.5 hours 
-Louisa May (555-9462) 10/10, 3 hours+? 

*Chopper Sightings * 
-Ameley's Hills Area (North) 10/6, 9PM; 10/6 11PM; 10/7, 10:40PM (muzzle flash and discharge) 

*Lights* 
-Many—everyone's seen a few. No correlation I can find, but reports are sketchy and unreliable. 

*Crop Circles* 
-Bo Larame (555-9473), 9/26; 10/3. 

-*J. A. * 
-P. three weeks = six months 
-Refuses Rx, got a room for her at the Shut Eye 
-Allen, Barn, Thomas, Jacobs, Cartwright & Anderson never go home 


The next is a folder labeled _"Message"_. Inside are two sound files and a note saying that this was recorded off of his car radio. One is lableled "Orginial" and the other "Reversed"


Finally is a file labeled _"sze,t"_. It was written yesterday. It says.




> I am wondering about the possibility that the brain translates information in terms of the extra-sensory, and that's why it achieves intuition and common sense.
> 
> for evidence of esp, or extra sensory perception, look for coincidence within words of signifcance. if i leae you with a few words that are significant to me personally as examples if you write down the word choice, underline the letters oi of choice, and underneath insert the binary code that's oh I of course, you will see that the difference between the i and the I is of a number with no head on it.
> 
> but if consciousness is omniparent, or just is, or if consciousness shall we say is on open network, we would expect in one or more languages the word for choice to contain THE BINARY CODE! but we all also expect in one of the words for reason, the word on representing a consent code in the same way as the ability of on on hte computer is a consent code. and you wsee if we read across the word reason in english, it would say RE AS ON. if you write down the word neuron, and with the same meaning the word neurone, you will see that the last few letters of the each word neuron is they would say words 'you are on' by the sound using letters i of science, write down the word genius, underline the letter i in genius, and the two words, i don't know whether you know in the french, je suis, they spell j-e-s-u-i-s, the mean 'i am' of course, you see it able to say 'jeeze, you is.' no it is not about abysmal stupidity of the religions, it is telling you whether the religions like it or not, whether we like it or not, consciousness is omnipresent and on open network that's why we breathe in and breathe out molecules, and that is why we eat drink and excrete molecules. because if consciousness is omnipresent, and on open network, then even molecules achieve an ability to code as do the atoms within them as do sub-atoms within them because they belong to consciousness. so it not only expresses or explains the food chains it also explains fission and fusion or the creation of stars, galaxies, planets, rock.....


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 30, 2005)

Solomon heads back to meet up with Andrews, and tells him when Rook arrived at the motel. He looks over Andrews shoulder as he looks at the laptop.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 30, 2005)

"OK, so they were both looking for mutilations." says Andrews, "I have no idea how long he's been in that tub, and won't until forensics gets here."  He looks at Brown long and hard, "We could hold him if we wanted to be pricks, but what concerns me is that he'll go to the press with something.  Though it's not much so far....unless we throw him a bone.  What do you think?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 30, 2005)

ooc: this is late october, right?"


"Charging him isn't going to do us any good - nothing will stick more than an hour or two, and he already threatened to go to the media if we (well, you, actually) tried to charge him.  We could just let him twist, or we could give him something to keep him busy and away from us... What, though? Not this," Soloman says, indicating the laptop. "We could give him Mrs Allen's address - I'm sure he'd have a ball trying to talk to her...Even if she does lead him back to Billy Ray, that's not going to tell him much...what else could we use?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: this is late october, right?"




OOC: Yes, I corrected the dates.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 30, 2005)

(OOC- Bear with me, Gomez, genuis that he is, just dropped one of those posts that'll be the framework of this whole case.  Must...make...brain...work!!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 30, 2005)

ooc: same - don't want to post any definitive until i digest.  Not only that but he just kidnapped 2 of my companions in the other game of his I'm in.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: same - don't want to post any definitive until i digest.  Not only that but he just kidnapped 2 of my companions in the other game of his I'm in.




OOC: How do you know it was kidnapping? It could have been a double murder and they just took the bodies with them!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Solomon sees several directions he and Andrews need to go in based on these files.  Almost ten new leads in this laptop, and we haven't even talked to Jane or Spivey's other friends yet.  "No way the drug cover holds water with Rook if he finds out we're talking to Bo Larame about crop circles," he mutters.  "I think you're right about throwing him a bone to keep him quiet..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 1, 2005)

"Yeah, but what?" asks Andrews.  "Problem is, this guy obviously has no idea how much danger he's in.  And I'm not talking about anything weird.  I'm talking about that last guy we met in Phoenix office and his buddies.  We let him go, lose track of him, he starts writing about this.  Some other cop's going to be cleaning him out of another bathtub with a bullet in his head.  And despite what you think, I'm not looking to see the guy dead." Andrews says as he sparks up again.

"OK, this guy's press.  I'm sure he'll go ape *CED* for a government connection.  We can give him info on um...Missing Time, Aldrich, and May.  We can also keep him on Allen, since he was probably here to meet her and Addams anyway." Andrews says as he puffs away.

"Ideas?" he asks, "I'm going to give his gun to the Sheriff.  We can ask him how to get you another.  Not like there's a shortage of firearms in this part of the world."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Solomon thinks for a moment, and nods.  "Okay. Follow my lead," he says.  The two of them walk our to Rook's car.  If Rook is outside the car, fine, if he's inside, Solomon leans down to the window, hand on the window frame (knocking for Rook to roll it down if it's not already).  When he speaks, it's level and matter-of-fact.

"All right Mr. Rook. We don't know what you think you know - but you obviously know that we don't want to have your sepculations making the evening news.

"So you have a choice to make, Mr. Rook. The truth is out there. Your choice right now determines whether or not you want to ever have a hope of getting any closer to it than you are right now, or whether you want to go back to working the drunks and frauds beat. You cooperate with us - fully - and you can help us find out the truth of what's going on here, and we can try to stop it. But what you learn is for you and you alone. Not a paper, not your editor, not your lawyer, not your camera: no one. 'Cause if that ever changes, we won't be able to protect you - we've tried before with others and failed."

"You agree to that condition, and to do what we say, and we're cool. We'll use whatever help you can provide, and you learn things that'll make you wish someone would pull the wool back over your eyes. ...But at least you'll know."

"If say no, or if you try to bargain for the right to tell the story afterwards, or give us any reason at all to think you can't be relied upon, that's fine. No hard feelings, and we don't charge you with anything. But we give you a ride back to Knoxville and a plane ticket from there to anywhere in the country you want to go, and you leave Groversville the *CED* behind you with only memories of poor, dismembered, unexplained Fido to keep you warm. You'll never hear from us again."

"So, Jake, what d'ya say?"  Solomon's eyes search Jacob's for a read on the guy.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 2, 2005)

Jacob looks Agent Brown levelly in the eye.  "When I was in England researching Loch Ness, back in the 90s, I made an interesting discovery--there wasn't anything there.  There were a lot of tourists showing up, there were a lot of nutters seeing things, but there was NOTHING that justified all the hype.  Hype that the British government had encouraged.  So I dug a little deeper.  Turns out virtually every lake in Great Britain has some legendary monster in it.  Most are about shaky as Nessie--but a few--if people were looking for them, they'd realize how well-documented these cases are.  But instead they go over to Loch Ness, to scream 'Nessie' every time they see a deer or the water ripple.  I went to a few of them--saw some pretty strange things.  Eventually, I wound up at this little lake on the Severn River.  I didn't see anything there.  Not exactly.  But I planned on staying a week--and wound up staying a month.  Just because.  It wasn't that the scenery was nice, or that I was overcome by the charming locale--it wasn't nice, and it wasn't charming.  I just--kept puting off leaving.  After a month, I realized--I was getting worse.  Going to stay by the lake for--long hours.  Actively avoiding leaving the region to do little things like getting groceries, and when I managed to do that, keeping it as short as possible.  So, I packed my bags, and I left."

He takes a deep breath.  "First thing I got was a splitting headache.  Next, I broke out into a cold sweat.  I wound up in bed for a couple weeks, going through what an outside observer would have confused with heroin withdrawal.  And the whole time, I had to fight an urge to go back to that CEDing lake!  As soon as I was out of bed, I got a plane and put as much water between me and freaking England as possible.  And then I wrote a book about what I learnt.  But I did not put that lake in it.  Because then people would go to the lake, and whatever there is about that place that makes you stay there would hit them."   Jacob frowns.  "Understand something, Mr. Brown--I'm not one those spaceheads babbling about transendence, and wishing for the holy aliens to wisk them away.  My researches have taught me one thing--there is something out there, and it is old, and it HATES US.   Or at the very least, it stomps on us without giving a damn.  And if you think I'd do something to send hundreds of wooly-headed twits to this place, this bad place, where they'd run around screaming to have something nasty happen to it--then you don't know me.  I believe the public should be warned what's out there--but not given a CEDing map so they can catch a ride."  He offers his hand.  "So, yes, your offer is acceptable.  If you mean it."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 2, 2005)

"So what are you telling us, Mr. Rook?" Andrews asks, "About your writing that is.  I think that agent Brown made it clear what you'd be up against.  And I can safely say, that I don't want that paper trail leading back anywhere near me."  He takes a drag from his cigarette, and flashes that fake shark-like smile of his, "Call me selfish." he says, looking back over his shoulder to make sure he a safe distance from the Sheriff and his deputy.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 2, 2005)

Rook glares at the man who has, while no doubt trying to 'keep his cover', blown it by repeatedly threatening to kill him.  "What I mean, Crockett, is that I know how to keep secrets when there's danger involved, and this place has a giant 'Radioactive' sign on it.  It's started something here, and I suspect anyone that get's caught in its path is going to wind up just GONE if they aren't careful."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 2, 2005)

Solomon sighs heavily, hoping to get these two separated as soon as he can, and straightening  up from leaning on the car window.  "All right - here's how we're going to run it,"  He says as he hands rook his card and cell number. "Nothing of significance said over the phones - this place is small enough that we can meet face to face on short notice if we need to. Regardless,  we meet up every night to campare notes and plan the next day - more often if we need it. Andrews and I are going to finish up here, with forensics on the way. You want some names to start working on, or do you want to start tomorrow?"   

ooc: what time is it?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 2, 2005)

"Good." Andrews says to Rook, "That's the attitude that'll keep you healthy.  Now go and ask the Sheriff for your gun.  And by the way, the name's Andrews."  He was beginning to become insulted, but realizing that he hadn't identified himself, it may as well be Kojak.

As Rook goes for his gun like a junky on Heroin Christmas, Andrews takes the opportunity to talk to Brown, saying, "We'll talk to Allen at the hospital, that hand looks like *CED*.  Lemme know if you need me to get you another piece." He looks back over at the Hawaiian shirt talking to the mirrored glasses.

Andrews looks around the parking lot, still making sure that the rooms are undisturbed.  "The hell's taking forensics so long?" he says, just like he does at every other scene he's been on.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 6, 2005)

Jacob glances at the two Federal agents.  "Could one of you come with me on this?  I'd like the Sherriff to know that this was all a big misunderstanding, and I don't think he'll just take my word for it..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 6, 2005)

"Well now, Mr. Rook," says Andrews, "I thought you knew your rights like the back of your hand."  He turns to Brown and chuckles.  "We haven't instructed him to press charges," he says, "as long as you're in line with local ordinances, you're OK."  He lets Rook out of the car and gives a nod to the sheriff.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 6, 2005)

Jacob calmly gets out of the car.  "I know my rights fine, Mr. Andrews.  But I also know having official approval makes things go a lot smoother, and right now, I want things going as smooth as possible."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Solomon looks down the road for forensics which still hasn't arrived, and then back at Rook.  _Whatever_, he thinks.  "All right, let's go," he says to the man.  When they get back to the Sherriff, Solomon says, "Sherriff Oakley, Mr. Rook here has satisfied us that he has nothing to o with any crimes committed here.  We don't have a problem with him.  Did his gun license check out?" he asks the man.  Assuming an answer in the affirmative, Solomon says, "All right -  he's okay on our end then."  He glances down at his own hand.  "As you can see, my gun didn't react too well when I slipped on the floor over there - I'm going to need another piece while we finish up here in town - does the Sheriiff's Office have something they can laon to me for the duration - I'd sure appreciate it."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 6, 2005)

Assuming Jacob gets his gun back, he holsters it, then glances at Agent Brown.  "If you're looking for a good meeting place, I suggest the cafe.  Reasonably quiet, and they serve a fine cup of coffee--and some damn good cherry pie," he notes quietly.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

"Yeah, but avoid the meatloaf." says Andrews, as he soundly knocks his sternum with his fist.  This heartburn of his could be anything at this point, considering the kind of day he's having.  "So did you know Jane Allen before tonight?  Do you know any of her friends?" he asks Rook.  "We'll be waiting here for forensics to show, and then to see a doctor about his hand."  He hands Rook his card, asking, "Heres my cel phone.  Where was your next lead?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 7, 2005)

"I never... met Ms. Allen before tonight.  In fact, I'd never even heard of her.  My next lead was to try and find someone willing to answer questions about a tape I have, and probably to check out local legends."  He glances around.  "Sometimes these things go way back--they just take their sweet time building up..."  He glances at them.  "Of course, if you have something more tangible, I'd happily add it to the agenda."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

"Tape?", asks Andrews.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 7, 2005)

"A cassette showing a bunch of kids watching a UFO.  A _real_ UFO,"   says Jacob smiling.  "Or a fake so monumentally good, it would require so much resources invested in it to count as something worth investigating on its own..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 7, 2005)

"Who made it?" Solomon asks Rook, assuming they've moved away from the sherriff.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 7, 2005)

Jacob shrugs.  "That's one of the things I'm planning to investigate.  But I'll be honest with you--I think we may be working on a time limit here.  If Groversville winds up fitting what I call the 'Mothman' profile, we're going to see escalating occurences, culminating in a horrific event.  And I think Ms. Allen's pregnancy might just be the event this is all organizing around..."   He raises his arms dramatically.  " 'What rough beast, its hour come 'round at last, slouches towards Betheleham to be born?' "    He shakes his head.  "I have a horrible feeling we're going to find out..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

"Addams, or whoever that is in there, sure did." Andrews replies grimly.  "You want to keep on these mutilations, like you were before?  Our drug investigation might not lead us in that direction." he says, not even acknowledging his own lie.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 7, 2005)

"I'm investigating unusual occurences.  Animal mutilations--creature sightings--UFOs--possible abductions..."   He shakes his head.  "Hell, I'd be checking out stigmata, glossolia, and weeping Virgin Mary's if they were showing up..."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2005)

Sheriff Oakley comes over as your talking. "Well I have interviewed the clerk and I got a call from your forensics team. They are coming in from Knoxville so it will be a couple of hours before they get here. I appreciate the help. I am going to put a deputy to sit on the site to watch over the place until they get here." He looks at Rook with a strange look on his face and shakes his head. "Now Mister I don't want to have to put you in jail for a firearm's infraction so watch out where you take that cannon of yours. I don't want any more trouble around here."  He then turns to Andrews and Brown. "I am going to lock this place up for now. Are you going to stay here for the night? There are not any other hotels around unless you go out of town down highway 62.

He looks at Brown bleeding hand. “You had better get that looked at son before an nasty infection sets in.”


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 8, 2005)

"OK,", says Andrews, "we're going to follow Miss Allen to the hospital."   He turns around to Rook, and asks, "What time are you going to be getting coffee tomorrow?  You got somewhere to be until then?"

After they make an appointment, Andrews grabs the keys from Brown, handing him the laptop.  With that smart ass look on his face, he turns to his partner, and says, "Well, looks like I finally get to drive, huh?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2005)

Solomon returns the look with a smirk and a single, bloody finger, then gets in and rides to hospital.  "Long *CED*ing day, " he mutters.  If they haven't already, Solomon copies the contents of Addams's hard drive to his own, zipping the files and scanning them for viruses, etc.

When he's backed everything up, he plays the audio files they found.  "What the *CED* was that all about? He got that off the radio?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 8, 2005)

"I'll be there tomorrow at 10,"  notes Jacob.  He glances at the Sherriff.  "How long do you suppose this place will be shut down?  If it's just for the night, I'll sleep in my car, then return to my room tomorrow.  If it's indefinite--well, I'll go get a refund, and then head out to sleep at that hotel you mentioned."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 8, 2005)

"Forensics is notorious for taking their sweet time.  I'd go and see if they have another room for you."  says with the window down before he pulls away, "Trust me.  We could use a professional opinion of your dog."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2005)

When Solomon and Andrews arrive att he hospital, Solomon says, "Let's go check on Jane - then I'll see about the hand.  But she might talk more for you if we're there together, at least at first - You and Rook were going at it pretty good when we found her, and she was pretty upset by it."  He considers for a second, "Hopefully they've given her something for her nerves.  Can she even take something like that when she's pregnant?" he asks Andrews, as if his partner would know for some reason.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 12, 2005)

"What I can figure is that she hasn't had any treatment so far." says Andrews, "We may have to get her there under sedation anyway.  Is that ambulance on it's way?"

Andrews looks around the parking lot once more, and tries to figure if he should wait for paramedics in this tiny town, or just take her somewhere himself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2005)

ooc: I thought the local doctor had driven her to the hospital himself?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 12, 2005)

OOC: That was my understanding of it, actually.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 12, 2005)

ooch well.

edit: that was a typo, but it's so neat, I'll keep it!


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

OOC: Yes the Doc took her to the hospital himself. The town has a small 40 bed hospital. Agents Brown and Andrews drive off to the hospital. It is getting late in the day and it will be dark in an couple of hours or so. What is Rook going do in the mean time? 


Andrews and Brown arrive at the hospital. The nurse says that the doctor is examining Miss Allen and it will be a while before you can see her or him.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

"Ah..." sighs Andrews as he reaches into his breast pocket and pulls out a cigarette, "You'd better get on the emergency room list quick, Brown"  He heads towards the front door, and turns with a smirk on his face, a smoke to one side, "I'll be out here if you need me." he says, rubbing in the nicotine break that he'll be taking while Brown finds out just how slow this hospital is.  Since Phoenix, Andrews feels _much_ less guilty about his smoking habits.

He checks in with Knoxville, letting him know that the Sheriff is waiting on forensics, updating them on Brown's status.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2005)

Rook is pulling a blanket out of the trunk, and sleeping in his car, thank you very much.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

*Groversville Hospital*

After an hour, Brown comes out with a nice bandaged hand. You go in to take to the doctor. "I've had to sedate her and I have ordered some tests. Something is very strange about her pregnancy though."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

*Merle's Shut-Eye*

Rook grabs something to eat and then settles in car for the night. The forensic's team is there and they work until about ten o'clock as Rook watches.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2005)

Solomon does his best to get his hand looked at tonight and released, as opposed to being admitted to a bed for any length of time.  If he can roam around while waiting (or if not, when he is done) he goes back to find Andrews.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

(OOC- A little behind today, 'Dwyn?)

"Very strange?" says Andrews, feigning ignorance, "I don't like the sound of that.  What have you found, Doctor?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2005)

(ooc: yep.)

Solomon just listens to the doctor's response.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well Miss Allen says that she is only 3 weeks pregnant but by my examination she is more like 6 months. I should know more after all the tests are run. I have had to sedate her because of her mental state." says the doctor.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2005)

"Was she lucid before the sedation?  Is there a chance we're dealing with memory loss here?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

"There is defiant mental trauma. Most likely caused by the pregnancy and arrest of the father. She needs to see a psychologist. As for memory loss, I just don't know."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2005)

"Could we speak to her, Doctor?  We will be brief  - and we'll try very hard not to upset her.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

"Her Father?  Didn't know there was one."  asks Andrews, "Who's he?  What happened?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2005)

Solomon says, "I think the Doctor was referring to Mr. Cyrus - the baby's father, is that right, Doctor?  We have actually spoken to him recently, and might be able to put her mind at ease some with regard to him."  _That's only half a lie, really_, he thinks.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

(OOC- strike that please, I'm a boob.  Maerdwyn's condition is spreading.)


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon says, "I think the Doctor was referring to Mr. Cyrus - the baby's father, is that right, Doctor?  We have actually spoken to him recently, and might be able to put her mind at ease some with regard to him."  _That's only half a lie, really_, he thinks.





The doctor looks confused. "She told me that Billy Ray Spivey was the father of the child."

"As for seeing her, I think she needs a good nights sleep and the sedative that I gave her will knock her out until morning."


OOC: What have you two been drinking or smoking??


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2005)

ooc: Billy Ray Spivey =  Groversvillian who's been CEDed with by ET.  Billy Ray Cyrus = Country music singer/actor      This is not my day.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Merle's Shut-Eye*
> 
> Rook grabs something to eat and then settles in car for the night. The forensics team is there and they work until about ten o'clock as Rook watches.




Jacob keeps an eye on the team, as quietly and unintrusively as possible.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 14, 2005)

"OK." says Andrews, and asks, "How long until the tests are complete?  We'd like to keep her confined until then.  She's been on the run, you know.  Is that possible?"

He looks at Brown, and then down at his hand, "Better?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Solomon nods.  "Yeah.  Head's clearer now, too."  Once the doctor has answered Andrews, Solomon says, "Thank you, Doctor," and shakes his hand.  As they walk away, he say to Andrews,  "Let's go find a hotel for the night; can come back here tomorrow morning first thing.  I want to go over our notes and those laptop files."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "OK." says Andrews, and asks, "How long until the tests are complete?  We'd like to keep her confined until then.  She's been on the run, you know.  Is that possible?"




"They should be all ready by tomorrow. I will make sure that a orderly watches her room through out the night." says the Doctor. He then says his good byes and goes back to work.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Jacob keeps an eye on the team, as quietly and unintrusively as possible.





The team finally finishes up about 11:30 that night. Jacob finally drifts off to sleep soon after that. (unless you wish to do something else?)


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

Jacob drifts off to dreams of being chased by a one-eyed, one-legged man, leading a pack of hounds.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 16, 2005)

Andrews gets in the drivers seat and the agents make his way back to the Shut-Eye to check on forensics.

(OOC-sorry, kinda busy!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 16, 2005)

On the way back Solomon goes over the computer files again.  

"Well, we know what '3 weeks=six months' means now.  You think the preganancy is really accelerated, or do you think she 'missing time' like Spivey was?  And how do you think 'Allen, Barn, Thomas, Jacobs, Cartwright & Anderson never go home' relates to her pregnancy?"

ooc: can't remember, were those the last names of Spivey's friends?


----------



## Gomez (Sep 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> On the way back Solomon goes over the computer files again.
> 
> "Well, we know what '3 weeks=six months' means now.  You think the preganancy is really accelerated, or do you think she 'missing time' like Spivey was?  And how do you think 'Allen, Barn, Thomas, Jacobs, Cartwright & Anderson never go home' relates to her pregnancy?"
> 
> ooc: can't remember, were those the last names of Spivey's friends?





OOC: You know that Allen is Jane's last name. None of the other names are familiar to you.  

It is dark by the time you get back to the Shut-Eye. There is a forensic team there collecting samples.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

"How's it going, boys?" asks Andrews as he steps up, ID in hand.  "Can you figure a time of death for our bather?"  He looks at Brown, and tells the team, "We had a small problem with a local civilian during the investigation.  That's the misfired round.  Also there was water in the tub when we arrived.  Sorry if that makes things harder for you.  It's been a rough night." he says, nodding at Brown's hand.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 19, 2005)

The coroner answers Andrew's question. "By body temperature, I would figure he has been dead about 12-18 hours. But not knowing the starting temperature of the bath water could throw that off some. I will make sure you get a full report once everything is examined in detail."

You see a black body bag being wheeled out to a waiting ambulance.


----------

